# July & August 2ww Testers ~ TTC with tx



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hello and Welcome to your 
New home for July and August 2WW Testers 

Everyone is welcome to join in for chat and support.....just
say Hi on the thread and add your test day plus what treatment your having and we'll add you to the list 

 Love, luck and babydust 

       ​[csv]
Member Name ,Test Date ,Treatment ,Outcome

laurenelhall, 6 June, ET,   
Hhitchen, 6 June, ET,   
Capricornian, 6 June, ET,   
xshyne, 6th June, IVF,   
bearinmind, 7th June, FET,   
emma02, 7th June, ET,   
bella fifi, 7th Jne, ICSI,   
Mouette, 7th June, TBC,   
QAGirl, 7th June, ICSI,   
diesel74, 7th June, IVF,   
MissBabs, 8th June, IVF,   
Yorkshirebunny, 8th June, IVF,   
helen6887, 9th June, FET,   
hayleylou, 9th June, ICSI,   
Sezy, 10th June, ICSI,   
sarahlouxxx, 10th June, ICSI
niceday1971, 10th June, ICSI,   
loubes, 10th June, ICSI,   
LillyBee, 11th June, IUI,  
emb07, 11th June, ET
cheeky68, 13 June, TBC
beanie_1, 13th June, IUI,  
sarah1986, 13 June, IUI
flumple, 14th June, ICSI 
cherryrhodes, 14th June, IVF
Heluerto, 14th June, Clo
Hopesol, 14th June, FET,   
tulip123, 15th June, ICSI,   
TJRoyalsGirl, 15th June, ICSI,   
Panda, 16th June, ICSI,   
odtchick, 16th June, ET,   
[Katie], 16h June, ICSI,   
applepiemum, 17th June, FET
sel1980, 18th June, IVF,   
tink29, 18th June, FET,   
Hornauth, 18th June, DIVF,   
Impatientlady, 18th June FET
Kuki2010, 19th June, FET,  
thumbelina, 19th June, ICSI,  
Lisac73, 20th June, ICSI
Jane107, 21st June, ICSI
Alii, 22nd June, IVF,  
Kerrie_1975, 22nd June, DIVF,   
mazza79, 22nd June, IVF
Scottie1, 22nd June, DEIVF,   
Taryn2010, 23rd June, IVF,   
fillan, 24th June, ET,   
stillwaiting081, 24th June, ICSI,   
Caroali, 24th June, ICSI
ANGELA29A, 25th June, ICSI,   
George250, 25th June, FET
M2M, 25th June, DIVF,   
Tess B, 25th June, ICSI
kerryflump, 28th June, IVF,  
MissE, 28th June FET,   
kizzymouse, 29th June, DEIVF,   
bisou, 30th June, IVF
Kirst01, 1st July, ICSI,  
otto10, 1st July ET,   
Joolsey, 1st July, DEIVF,   
Moonshine, 1st July, FET
Watson1973, 2nd July, IVF
Gbs, 2nd July, IVF,   
Mudpuffin, 2nd July, FET,   
sarah1986, 3rd July, IUI 
MrsOwantsababy, 4th July, DEIVF,   
mumoneday, TBC, IVF,   
NW-76, 7th July, IUI,  
Lou La Bell, 7th July, IUI
louise832, 7th July, IVF,  
Saddles, 8th July, ICSI,  
marshy, 8th July, IVF,  
pickles100, 9th July, FET
KimC, 9th July, ICSI,  
floral, 9th July, FET
Rachelbw, 11th July, IUI
Joe71, 11th July, DE/ICSI,   
Kcantwait, 12th July ICSI,  
Slabberkoekje, 12th July, Clo,  
efaith, 13th July FET
cleozulu, TBC, ICSI,  
Londonite, tbc, tbc,   
Georgielass,tbc, ICSI,   
cookie81, 14th July, ICSI,  
Maryd, 14th July, IVF,  
Travel Girl, 14th July, IUI,  
Em., 14th July, ICSI,  
Lanta, 14th July, IVF/ICSI,  
smartiepants, 15th July, IVF,  
Jojogege, 15th July, ICSI,  
allyd34, 16th July, TBC
mango2512, 16th IVF,  
carole99, 16th, IVF,  
Sunnysideup, 16th July, FET,  
MrsStreet, 17th July, ICSI,  
Cat_77, 16th July,   
FETK80, 18th July, FET
chuzzle, 16th July, IVF,  
Starrysky, 18th July, IVF
Jamieb, 19th July, ICSI,  
JoAsh, 20th July, ICSI
Pinkminx, 21st July, DEIVF,  
Loopyloo, 21st July, FET,  
Sarahh, 21st July, ICSI,  
Smile1986, 21st July, TBC,  
Vixfontaine, 22nd July, IVF
Samb1256, 22nd July, IVF,  
Leann, 24th July, Clo
Gribbie, 26th July, ICSI,  
Smithii, 26th Jult, TBC
gracey88, 28th July, ICSI,  
Poppylou, 29th July, ET,  
Rho1, 30th July, TBC
Helen1975, 30th July, FET,  
Angels4me, TBC, IVF
Bagpuss73, 2nd Aug, ICSI,  
CLS, 2nd Aug, IVF
thinendometrium, 3rd Aug, FET
BettyBoop13, 4th Aug, TBC
Minxidooda, 4th Aug, IVF
Bunny-kins, 4th Aug, IVF
AliceP, 6th Aug, TBC
eve29, 6th aug, IUI
Lady Hope, 6th Aug, ICSI
JAJ1, 6th Aug, Clo
Mrs PB, 7th Aug, IVF
Silversealilies, 8th, ICSI
Moog, 9th Aug, ET
Sarah2412, 9th Aug, ICSI
Teecee, 10th Aug, IUI
Georginaa, 10th Aug, FET
jato1977, 14th, IVF
K2010, 16th Aug, ICSI
Milo73, 16th Aug, ET
Butterfly82, TBC, TBC
Sweetielol, TBC, IVF
Kikki44, TBC, TBC
Leann, TBC, Clo,  
Ruthee, TBC, DFET
Tildan, TBC, ET

[/csv]   

A new thread will be started at the beginning of every month. So tester from June will be removed. 

Once the 2ww is over, it can be a mind field of what to do next....   Fertility Friends are here to help you through the next part of your journey. Getting a BFN is awful and upsetting, we have boards here to help you.Negitive Cycle ~ CLICK HEREInbetween Cycles ~ CLICK HEREPeer Support for any post treatment questions ~CLICK HERE

    

You may be one of the lucky ones!! We also have a great pregnancy area just for you.  

Bun in the Oven ~ CLICK HERE

Peer Support, Pregnancy ~ CLICK HERE

Any problems please feel free to contact me or Frankie B by PM's.Lots of LoveNatalie and Frankie xxxxx​


----------



## rachelbw (Oct 27, 2009)

hello ladies 

Congrats to all the BFPs looking good so far     

good luck to all testing today    

Julie i am day 6 day after you and i am going    too hope it gets better 

   

RachelBW


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi Ladies 

BFN for me - arrahh 

They are now going to investigate further to see why I keep getting implantation failure which is scarey but least they are doing something. 

Good Luck to the rest of you on your 2ww hope you get your BFP's xxx


----------



## Joolsey (Apr 17, 2010)

Hi Everyone

I made it through the 2ww I think I now have a few more lines and possibly grey hairs!

OTD is today and me and DH were awake at 5 - I was so scared I waited till 6 before I did the test!
The test showed a







I was so happy I cried.

Julie - My transfer was on the 20th June so I don't think you've tested too early - Be happy, it sounds like your test is accurate!
Kcantwait - stay positive, I was like that on 5dpt too I was already looking up flights to go back to Spain and try again!

Good luck to everyone on the 2ww - sending you lots of



































and


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies (Jun 17, 2007)

Skybreeze...Can you update me to a    I tested this a.m. and it came up within about 20sec

Christina


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Yeah MrsO congrats


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Hi ladies - Can I join in the fun?

I am PUPO with 2 blast embryo's. Im on day 4 post transfer and my OTD is Friday 9th July. Getting very impatient already. Determined not to be an early tester - so have people coming to stay up until the Thursday before testing to help the desire to test early. When I test I want to get the right result!

If  I can be put onto the hall of fame Id be grateful  

Hope everyone is getting on ok with the 2ww. I have had cramps so like all of us Im reading into that! Hoping it is a sign of implantation. 

Good luck to you all! Here's hoping for a baby boom!


----------



## marshy (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi hope you don't mind me butting in 


my OTD is the 8th July could you add me please. wish lotta luck to us all


----------



## julie28 (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks for all the lovley msg everyone I'm now starting to feel scared as my otd date is tomorrow but couldn't resisit doing it today. I thinkcim scared about it turning to a BFN... I know it's only 24 hrs but it driving me insane....


----------



## cookies81 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi ladies can I join you? Im now pupo with 3x2day embryos but of medium quality so already feel as if the journey is over but keeping up appereances for dh sake this is my 3rd go but only my second freash icsi cycle but I feel as if i cant go through this again, well i test on the 14th of july, can ask u all a question is bedrest neccesary after et has anyone gotten a bfp while being active during the 2ww?


----------



## Cookie987 (Nov 16, 2009)

hey ladies

OTD is the 7th july for me- im soooooo desperate to test early but is it too soon?? xx


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Can I join you please and be added to the hall of fame!  

I have 2, 3 day good grade embies on board by IVF and my OTD is 15th July

    for you all

(hi cookie x)

Smartie x


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Welcome Smartie & Cookies

Well I'm off work this week trying to chill, well this afternoon, my 2 very large dogs got in to a big fight, I tried to split them up and got bitten lots in the process, couldn't split them up, was screaming the place down.
Eventually managed to get them off each other, I been to a&e for a dressing, tetnus(spelling), & antibiotics.
Very stressful!!!
So really will be a miracle if it's worked after all that!

Love to all
Joe
xx


----------



## Gbs (May 24, 2010)

Morning all,

Well, I tested early last night and again this morning (OTD) and unbelievably it's a BFP!!! Can't quite believe it! So excited! Can't stop staring at the 3 tests I have now done. DH just left for work after telling me not to a thing today!  

I hope all you other soon to te ladies are as lucky as me.   

G xx


----------



## nw_76 (Mar 31, 2010)

Congratulations to all you new mums to be, it's looking like a baby boom on here, wooohoooo!! 

I'm still visualising being preggers and having baby, but im now a day into week two which means all rational thinking will be going out the window!!

Week 1 has gone really fast and I've actually been ok.  Think the visualisation thing is the way forward. 

Good luck to all you lovely ladies testing over the next few days, long may this baby boom reign! xxx


----------



## nw_76 (Mar 31, 2010)

Ok just done something naughty! Not due to test until next Friday. I've had a natural cycle with just a trigger shot and iui. Not sure why but decided to test on my second pee of the day and I got a faint second line!!! What does everybody think? 

Personally I think it's going to make this visualisation thing I'm trying a whole lot easier!

Please stick my precious


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

Hello ladies

joe - thanks for the welcome, so sorry about your dogs, hope you are recovering from your ordeal, just think that your embies are all snuggled in tight safe and sound, please keep positive 

Gbs - Congratulations on your BFP so pleased for you, long may the BFP last 

nw - sending in the  but hoping your line gets darker and darker for you 

hello to everyone else, hope you are all taking it easy.

 
WE WILL GET PREGNANT AND HAVE HEALTHY HAPPY BABIES


Love smartie x


----------



## cookies81 (Aug 24, 2009)

hey smartiepants    Ive been finding it had to catch up with the sumer dreams a very bz hope we have time to catch up
joe:    sorry for naughty doggies but Im sure it wont hurt your chances woman with "natural" pregnancies dont even know there is a a lil embie growing inside them and they carry on normaly wih therir lifes
GBS:    congrats on your       
nw-76: i might try the visualisation thing


----------



## Mudpuffin (Aug 3, 2009)

well it is a BFN for me.  am very sad


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

mudpuffin - so sorry hun


----------



## Mazza1971 (Aug 19, 2009)

Mudpuffin - So sorry to hear of your BFN. Sending you lots of     . Take some time out for yourself and be kind to yourself as time is a great healer.

Please can I be added to the list. My OTD is 14th July. Had a day 2 transfer today. Only got 2 follies and both fertilised so feel pleased to even get to this stage!!

Good luck to all.


----------



## cookies81 (Aug 24, 2009)

mudpuffin: so sorry hun   
maryd: we have the same testing date   but i had et 3 days be4 hmmmm
ok heres a me post coming: i had a day 2 transfer its day 3 now and now im having cramps and lower back pain    good it be because i had some spicy food? or is it already over??


----------



## kcantwait (Jan 8, 2009)

So sorry to hear your news mudpuffin, it's hearbreaking   

Cookies, sounds normal to me!

nw76 - ooooh, good luck, fingers x the line stays and gets stronger!

Me - well, yesterday thought I was getting pmt in line for next week, which would be about right, but today, still tender, sort of tightening in lower region feeling when I was in bed, not sure though, hard to gauge, and had feeling of dizzyness on and off, but today lasting longer and feeling a bit nauseus, also had some old brown blood probably from ET in my crinone gel (yuk).  Does any of this sound positive?  I'm only 6dpt....


----------



## sammykay (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi all,
Hope you dont mind me joining in, its my first time here also, and our first shot at ICSI, had 1 embryo transfered last thurs. Got extremely sore and enlarged breast and feel shattered all the time, dont know if thats the pesseries thou?
Got to do my hpt on 11/07. Bought the first of my pregnacy tests from boots today, hidden it away so I dont get tempted to do it too early. 
Good luck to everyone doing there hpt before me hope its a BFP for you all,


----------



## nw_76 (Mar 31, 2010)

Mudpuffin, so sorry to hear your news.   

I can see you've had a tough time but don't lose hope, you will get there and it will be worth all the heartbreak xxx


----------



## Mazza1971 (Aug 19, 2009)

Cookies81 - My clinic tell you to do a test 14 days past EC which is early but if you are pregnant it will show up on a test. Not telling you to test early although I have probably tempted you now   . Did you cycle in Jan/Feb with me?

Smartiepants - I also am having trouble keeping up with the Summer Dreamers! There are lots of us cycling together....

    for BFP's for us all


----------



## mango2512 (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi Ladies

May I join in as I am officially a 2WW'er now!!! Hi smartie&cookie from summer dreams

can I be added to the board please, OTD 16th july
Take care
Mango xxxxxxx


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

hi maryd - ive just ordered some tests, so will need to hide them away so im not tempted! the clinics seem to vary how long you have to wait after a 3day transfer, crazy!


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

hi mango


----------



## cookies81 (Aug 24, 2009)

hey maryd yes i was a snowbabe 2    will wait till otd cause if i make it that far its probably a bfp    cause AF usually rears her ugy head be4 otd   
smartie    away from the pee sticks 
mango   
qiuck question 2morow is 4dpt my friends r having a brunch 2morow is it safe to go?


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

cookies - i would of thought it would be ok hun


----------



## cookies81 (Aug 24, 2009)

i think ill go ive been put a prisoner of my room by my dear aunties who actually think the embies might fall if i go to the loo


----------



## Mazza1971 (Aug 19, 2009)

Cookies  - Of course it is safe to go! It will probably be the perfect tonic for you! Enjoy


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

its a lot quieter on her isn't it cookie,mango,maryd x


----------



## rachelbw (Oct 27, 2009)

hello ladies

smartie cookies Maryd it is a lot quieter on here cant keep up with summer dreamers   here we are again well Maryd and cookies we were all snowbabies smartie i am not sure is this ur first go 

Muffin so sorry hunny   

Jo i am sure you are fine chick naughty dogs but as maryd said women who dont know they are pg go joggin and all sorts. I think ur test date is same as mine 11th i am going to test on day 14 though as my clinic say day 16b tooooo long   

kcant wait it ssounds like implant beeding to me    good sighn 

all other lovely ladies on here hope your not going too  

AFM going   and only day 7 really want to test but trying not to as wont be a right result 2 soon me thinks Have a good weekend ladies 

Take care 

RachelBw


----------



## rachelbw (Oct 27, 2009)

ooh forgot gbs congrats


----------



## cookies81 (Aug 24, 2009)

hey rach   hold out till otd it will be worth it!
im going crazy and its only day 4   10 more days to go!


----------



## mango2512 (Apr 29, 2009)

Morning all

Well that didnt take long to catch up, certainly alot quieter on here, going to have a read through summer dreams soon,bet it will take me a while!!   

Anyone got any plans for the weekend?

My plan was to have a sleep in as its first weekend with no drugs, but there i was 7.20am wide awake, 2dpt so still taking it easy,being up sp early is going to make it a looonnnnngggggg day, garden lounger and book  me thinks!!
             to all
     to a few lol
Love
Mango xxxx


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

Morning All

Hope you are all well, im feeling a lot better today, had a really good night sleep and have just started a book so hopefully today will go by quite fast, but had to come and catch up with all you lovely ladies first.

have a good saturday all

Smartie x


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Morning ladies!

Hope you are all well, looks like a nice and sunny day in Bucks! 

Sarah - good luck for testing today,hope you get your BFP

Pickles - we have the same OTD - LLets make it a really good day!

Hi to everyone else, reciognising lots of names form the Summer dreamers thread! 

AFM - DH is away, which seems to have allowed me lots of time to analyse signs and twinges. Bit worried this morning as (TMI alert) I have a discharge.... panicking it's a bad sign.   Let it be a good sign. Hang on in their little embies   

Kim xxxxxx


----------



## CAT_77 (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Thought I would come and join you as had ET yesterday and now on 2 week wait again. OTD is Fri 16th July. I had 2 embies put back on board and I am feling quite positive at the moment.

Good Luck everyone !!!!!

Cat


----------



## K8O (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi all

Hope you dont mind me joining you...Ive never got this far before!

I had FET 1st July and OTD 18th July (seems like an excessively long time to me!) but hey ho I will do what Im told.

Anyone doing anything nice this weeked?

Kxx


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Morning ladies.

Hope everyone is well, and not too insane in this 2ww madness.

Rachelbw, my test dat on the list is wrong, I'm actually test tomorrow.
Feeling nothing at all, slighty sore (.)(.)'s but thats about it. certainly dont feel pregnant and this feels exactly the same as all my other BFN's.

Nearly stopped my meds today as I just know it hasn't worked. Hey ho just have to plan for icsi number 10!

Love to all
Joe
xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Joe - don't give up yet sweetie     

NO AF is a good sign - forget the other symptoms, some ladies have none    

sorry ladies - just gatecrashing!   

good luck everyone!


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Hello  fellow  'knicker checkers'     

I'm in chat at the mo, if ya fancy a 2ww  chat maybe?  

Luv  sue


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Hi Ladies
Well another bfn for me, no suprise really, just knew it hadn't worked.
It's surprising how used to the negs you get after my 9th go.
Already planning round 10! I will not be beaten   

Good luck to those about to test.xx

Love
Joe
xx


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Hi Joe - Im sorry to hear you got a BFN, but your resilience is inspirational. I hope youhave a BFP next time. Have you tested early? xx


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Thanks Kim
I'm 11dp5dt, so not early for blasts.


----------



## saddles (Apr 9, 2010)

Hi Jo71,


Am so sorry for your BFN.     


Saddles xoxo


----------



## cookies81 (Aug 24, 2009)

joe    ur quiet a lady. hope you get your bfp soon   
hmmmmmmm I think Ive officialy lost it I actually thought a week has passed and im only 5dp2dt my embies should be hatching by now and attaching themselve in the nxt couple of days, so        
quick question is anyone on metformin? I stopped be ec as it gives me (tmi alert ) the runs (bad i mean) and i went back on it on frday but  the runs where the worst ever!!!! i got scared and stopped wat should i do? plus it makes me fel sick all the time


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

Evening ladies

Hope you have all had a lovely weekend, im quite impressed at how quickly the first few days of the 2ww has gone so huray!  im sure it will start to drag next week!

take care all

Smartie x


----------



## Cookie987 (Nov 16, 2009)

hello girls

hope everyone ok.

Just a quick update - i tested yesterday and got a bfn - 5 days early tho so im    it changes. note to self : never test early  

hope everyone had a fab weekend

xx


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

louise -           im sure it will change in to that wonderful bfp for you by test day


----------



## saddles (Apr 9, 2010)

*Louise* - i was going to test early too but stopped myself, dont think i could live right now with a negative result! OTD for me this Thursday. Feel like AF is coming, mild cramps lower pelvis and now a slight ache around my back.   however this is not the case. Need to stay


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Saddles - I had cramps ( and still have!) - could be embies burrowing in and uterus stretching    

Good luck ladies!!


----------



## saddles (Apr 9, 2010)

*Kizzymouse* - thanks for your    ! I am  it is our little embie nestling in. xoxoxo


----------



## Tiki (May 26, 2010)

Hi Louise832
I read quite a lot about bed rest. it seems tht although my clinic asked me to rest, it is not really important. There is no difference in pregnancy rates between women who rested and women who did bot. Actually when you are standing the uterus is horizontal. Having said that, I do think it is important to do whatever you can to reduce anxiety/ stress . wHICH IS TRICKY - AT LEAST IN MY CASE THE MORE i THINK THAT
have a read in http://www.ivf1.com/ivf-success-and-bedrest/
Lots of lucg to both of us!
  ^          

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Tiki (May 26, 2010)

SORRY THIS SENT ITSELF...
SO I LL TRY AGAIN
Hi Louise832
I read quite a lot about bed rest. it seems tht although my clinic asked me to rest, it is not really important. There is no difference in pregnancy rates between women who rested and women who did bot. Actually when you are standing the uterus is horizontal. Having said that, I do think it is important to do whatever you can to reduce anxiety/ stress . A trick one, as when I think I dont want to stress out I become very stressed...  
I recommend you have a read in http://www.ivf1.com/ivf-success-and-bedrest/
Lots of lucg to both of us!
  ^          

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## nw_76 (Mar 31, 2010)

Not feeling very positive today, test dates Thursday but I can feel me getting period symptoms. Going to try and keep this visulisation thing up!! Good luck everyone testing today xxxxx


----------



## mumoneday (Jul 13, 2007)

Keep up with the visualisation - I really do believe it helped me with my BFP. Have you made a vision board? I got a canvas and cut out and pasted lots of pics of positive images - pictures of positive tests, pregnant ladies, scans, pics of me and DH with children in our family and any other pics from mags that represented motherhood to me! I also wrote positive statements on it eg it is all happening perfectly - i have nothing to fear. 

I found it was a good way of passing time and I hung it on the wall in my bedroom so it was the first thing i saw when i woke up. 

Keeping everything crossed for you for thursday - stay strong. 
Love Pip


----------



## mango2512 (Apr 29, 2009)

Hiya Ladies,

Just a quick one as iv lost 2 previous posts  

Embryologist phoned this moring and one off our little eggies is good to freeze so we now have 1 little frostie waiting for the future!!  

Back at work now so will come and catch up later
Take care
Love 
Mango xxx


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Yay Mango! Great to hear you a frostie for next time!! xx


----------



## mango2512 (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Well I am still at work but have chosen not to do any!!!    Only here til 4 so not long now. I do look busy behind my computer screen typing away.   

I hope the 2WW is not driving everyone   , I tihnk im ok atm but do keep having the "should i be seeing signs of implantation" moments.... but then i tell myself that i dont need a sign because its our time so it is going to work!!! Sound like im going crazy does it And ive still got 11 days til OTD!!!!

Dp has kept me busy but in a relaxing/resting way over the weekend, took me to get my nails done, took me out for lunch, hes been fantastic and hes so so positive,really gives me a boost and of course the news of our little frostie just made our day, 3rd Ivf and have never had such a good turnout as weve had this time, really good PMA boost.

I hope your all enjoying your day
Take care
Love 
Mango xxxx


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

Congrats on your frostie mango


----------



## pinks79 (Jul 4, 2010)

in my 2 week wait -- due for test thurs 8th  --- me   so hard as its my only attempt --- they put 2 back -- 1 is more than enough for me -- im not greedy    good luck to everyone who is waiting --- its the longest 2 weeks   ever hopefully the wait will be worth it for everyone


----------



## nw_76 (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks Pip, much appreciated and a visual board sounds like a good plan too.  I've been feeling down cause I done another test and this didn't have a second line. Test date isn't until Thursday so I'm trying to convince myself that there's still time. But it's just a bit weird that I had a line Friday and now nothing, could the trigger shot have done that? 

Congates on your frosty mango xxx


----------



## CAT_77 (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi Everyone

It's great to see some PMA out there. Mango you seem to have the same mind set as me this time round. It is our 3rd attempt too and I am thinking 3rd time lucky. I don't think we have any frosties this time as I haven't heard from the hospital and I think they usually write if it's not good news   But I am sure we won't need any as we are going to get a BFP this time       

10 days to OTD and not feeling much at the moment. 2 embies on board and a PMA. Back to work tomorrow to keep me busy !!!!!

Good Luck Everyone

Cat


----------



## rachelbw (Oct 27, 2009)

hello everyone

*nw*-wait till otd hun the trigger stays in your body all depends on your build about 10-12 days thats why they tell you too wait for 2 weeks to make sure it is out of your system  hope the line changes by your OTD 

*Mango*- well done on the frostie hun 

*pinks* welcome to a great thread 

*Cat*-its good to go to work on my first attempt i stayed home for 2weeks i am a carer and i do a lot of lifting and i went   very quickly so this one and my last one i have worked light duties good luck chick 

*Louise   to early chick *

*smartie cookies tikki kim and other 2ww hope your not going 2  cant get my icon off bold now *

*afm 10 days in and feel nothing but not losing hope just yet PMA     *

*Take care *

*Rachelbw*


----------



## MrsStreet (Aug 28, 2009)

Hi girls can I join in!

i had 2 2day et on 1/7/2010. OTD 17/7/2010.

Congrats and hugs to all those who have already tested.

Good luck to all those waiting like me!

I am in the chat room most evening, say hi if you see me.

Sarah
x


----------



## allyd34 (Oct 8, 2009)

hi my test day is 11th of july seems like its ages away


----------



## allyd34 (Oct 8, 2009)

hello to you all had et on the 25th my 3 rd attempt had some white discharge last week and today i had some brown discharge didnt have any before has anyone else had any of these thanks all xx


----------



## floral (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi everyone can I join the list please -  I had FET on 25th June and my OTD is the 9th July- We only had 1 frostie to defrost and it survived the freeze !!! so now over  1/2 through 2 ww with 4 days left to wait...eeeeks !


Allyd - i think you will find this quite normal it could be just some remnants from the TX , it does seem very common , have you told your clinic ? Good luck xxx


Good luck to evryone          


Flora x x x x x x x


----------



## pinks79 (Jul 4, 2010)

think my journey has just come to the end --- came on today  totally gutted---  dont really knw what to do


----------



## saddles (Apr 9, 2010)

*pinks79* - i am sorry hun. woman do have a bleed and still get pregnant thought. stay strong hun until OTD xoxo


----------



## kirst01 (Sep 10, 2009)

Pinks

I had my 2 embies transferred on the 19th June (5 day transfer) and I bled with what I presumed was AF from the 25th-28th (very heavy with clotting-sorry TMI!!). I had tested on the 24th (5 days past blast transfer) and it was BFN. I tested on the 26th and there was a very very faint line. I thought it must be an evaporation line so discounted it. OTD was the 30th and I did the test still and got a BFP!! I made DH go out and buy a digital one and it said 'pregnant 1-2'. I have done another couple and the line has got darker and darker. I have been having brown when I wipe still so just waiting for my scan on the 21st. Dont loose hope, I thought I had no chance


----------



## mango2512 (Apr 29, 2009)

Good morning Ladies,

Just wanted to pop on and say hi!!! In the office again and better do some work today to make up for the lack of it yesterday   

Hoping that the 2WW is not being to hard on you all, I am still on a high after the news of our frostie yesterday, this cycle has been the best outcome so far and feally very very positive about it.        
Still 10 days to OTD and will try my best to keepthe PMA going. I would like to say a big thank you to all you ladies for your support, i find it invaluable, Dp is very good but its not him that has the side effects etc from the Tx.
Anyways I hope you all have a good day
Sending lots of PMA your way
                                                                if tempted, step away from the pee sticks!!       
Take care
Love
Mango xxx


----------



## pinks79 (Jul 4, 2010)

thanks SADDLES and KIRST01  -- feel a bit better and there is still a slim chance it could still work  -- dont knw how i got through work today -- going to fone my clinic and see what they say. i need to do a lot off


----------



## floral (Jan 21, 2010)

PINKS - thinking of you and sending you lots of       for  OTD , as they say it can be very common to get bleeding through pregnancy so don't give up yet . x x x xFlora


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Good luck pinks, bleeding is apparently more common in early pregnancy when you've had IVF or ICSI than a natural pregnancy, so keep up the   and I   it isn't  over for you xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mango2512 (Apr 29, 2009)

Can I be added tot he board please, OTD 16th July, Treatment IVf, Thank youxxx


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

Hello ladies

Pinks - still 3 more days hun, keep the  and test again on OTD
nw_76 - step away from the pee sticks lady  
floral - welcome to the thread hun, your nearly there
cat_77 - We have the same OTD, we can keep each other away from the pee sticks next week!
saddles - hello  
rachelbw - keep the pma hun
mrsstreet - welcome to the thread hun and hoping for a BFP for you
allyd34 - gl for this tx hun welcome to the thread
kirst01 - congrats on your BFP
mango - we are all here for you hun
kimc - hello
louise - gl for OTD tomo  its a BFP for you

AFM - well have been to gp this morning and have been signed off for 2 weeks for stress! have called work and was lucky that none of the managers were there so spoke to one of the supervisors who doesn't know about the IVF and have told her ive been signed off and all was fine so im feeling a lot happier now. Is anyone else who is on the 2ww absolutly shattered? ive never been so tired, is this a good sign?







also im very tearful at the mo, my emotions are all over the place, had a row with DH last night about something tiny, oh this is all so much fun! lol

take care all

smartie x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Smartie - extreme tiredness is an early pg symptom!! good luck   

good luck everyone!!


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

thanks kizzymouse


----------



## nw_76 (Mar 31, 2010)

Extreme tiredness is def a good sign!! Yey!!

I'm stepping away from the pee sticks boss, although the two I have left are calling me. Only 2 sleeps to get through, just wish I could maintain the positiveness I feel in week 1.  I really don't like week 2.

My test date is the same date that my new niece or nephew is due, weird ahey!! Fingers crossed there will be good news for all. 

Hope everyone is coping and feeling positive, let's make it a baby boom cycle  xxx


----------



## carole99 (May 9, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

May I join you? I had 2 blasts transferred to day FET and testing on 16th july. 

Good luck to everyone xxx


----------



## cookies81 (Aug 24, 2009)

hey smartiepants, mango, maryd, kimc and all you luvly 2 week waiters   
nothing to report other than constent AF pains sore boobs oh well knicker checking like crazy


----------



## Mazza1971 (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi Carole99 - Good luck with yor TWW. Hope it doesn't drive you   

Cookies - Isn't it awful that you are noticing every little twinge. At the moment I am enjoying being PUPO and my PMA hasn't left me yet! That normally goes for a walk once I get to week 2!    

Hi to everyone else.

Is anyone injecting clexane? My tummy is beginning to look like a war zone and I am not sure if this is right?


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

hi carole, welcome to the thread hun and gl for your tx, hoping you get that lovely bfp this time x

nw_76 - yay for me! feel for you hun, my SIL is due on the 22nd and our OTD is the 15th but weve done a sweepstaek so i have put the 15th for her to give birth on bacause she is always awkward!

cookie, hey hun, hope your not feeling too bad 

maryd - poor you, sorry cant help as havent taken those meds, hope they go quickly for you

hello to everyone else

* 
THIS HAS WORKED WE ARE PREGNANT 
**

*love smartie x


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

ooh look at my name whizzing round too!


----------



## Cookie987 (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi girls,

so my otd is tomorrow, not feeling positive tho, had AF pains most of the day  

hope everyone ok xx


----------



## carole99 (May 9, 2010)

Thanks smartiepants

Maryd i'm on clexane injections too, i just started today so no bruising yet but the nurse warned me that as it's a blood thinner it can cause bad bruising. She said to press really hard on injection site for a few minutes after injection and that should help reduce bruising. Hope that helps.  

Good luck tomorrow louise, cramping's really common in early pregnancy so keep positive


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

hi louise heres some               for you, wishing you all the best of luck for tomo, cant wait to log on in the morning and see your BFP 

 
THIS HAS WORKED YOU ARE PREGNANT


----------



## CAT_77 (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi Everyone

I was full of PMA yesterday and gone back to work today and it all seems to have disappeared ? Also found out no frosties so this is it    
How is everyone else feeling ?

I am shattered......and in the need for chocolate !!!!!


----------



## pinks79 (Jul 4, 2010)

thanks for all the messages -- feel there is still a bit of hope still ----     
hope everyone is having an easier day  and ur dreams come true


----------



## JojoGege (Jul 4, 2010)

Hello,

could you please add me to the list? We had ICSI and two embies (one 8 cell, one 7 cell) put back on a 3 day transfer on 28.06.10 and OTD is 15th July. Seems soooooooooo far away still! Only 360 Sudoku puzzles to keep me occupied until then! 

Good luck to everyone who is waiting to test....


----------



## Cookie987 (Nov 16, 2009)

BFN for me today, good luck to everyone testing soon sending you lots of      xx


----------



## carole99 (May 9, 2010)

So sorry louise


----------



## mango2512 (Apr 29, 2009)

Morning Ladies,

Just been reading about extreme tiredness on here, it cheered me up as i am exhausted so hoping the reason behind it is positive!!! Ive still got my PMA but its slightly hidden today as feel quite emotional!!! Good news though, my ticker is down to single numbers!!! yay!!!

Sorry for ladies with a bfn, hang in there, no words can make you feel any better but sending you lots of        

Good luck to anyone have any kind of Tx today (too much to list!!).

Will try and catch up later if im not asleep by half 5 like i was yesterday!!!

Take care ladies
Keep the PMA going
              
LOve
Mango xxxx


----------



## sammykay (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi all, 
got to test on the 11th, but feel like I am getting my AF, feeling a little emotional, hope everyone is well. If I get my AF is it still worth testing on the 11th? This is only our first time, so who's knows.
Good luck and lots of   and   for you all. Can I just say this site is a god send!


----------



## sammykay (Jun 28, 2010)

So soory Louise832, sending you lots of


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi all,
I am due to test on 10th July (saturday) and am going   , trying to read into every symptom!!

Sammykay - I'm one day ahead of you - it's hell isn't it? AF symptoms seem to be exactly the same as early pregnancy symptoms...so it could be a good sign.    I too feel EXACTLY like AF is about to arrive, cramps, bloated, tearful. Someone said to me, whatever symptoms you have, the only way to tell for sure is to do a test. 

And that includes bleeding too - the Dr at my clinic told me to still test if I bled before OTD as it could still be a positive, a slots of women have bleeding but still get a BFP.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Travel Girl (May 13, 2007)

Hi all

I'm due to test next Weds 14th.  One week down but it's the second week that's a killer isn't it.

Have just had my first cycle of IUI.

Am really trying not to analyse every symptom but it's so hard.

Hope the rest of you are all keeping sane.

TG x


----------



## kcantwait (Jan 8, 2009)

Well, I'm done in today, am sooooooooo utterly peed off with it all!  I'm 11pdt now, tested yesterday, because I figured it'd be nice to see a positive for probably the only ever time in my life, and I saw a very very very faint line, so felt optimistic, though did think in truth that it's probably due to the trigger injection still being in my system, but it was giving me some hope, but then in the evening was feeling those familiar af pains, low down, and numbing of legs around groin area, and so I thought I'd do another pee stick today, and there's an even fainter line, so I know it's going bye bye!  Also some pink came out earlier mixed into the remnants of the gel (sorry tmi)!
Lost my dad and now this probably hasn't worked, so feel twice the pain and at a loss, just don't know what do anymore, hanging by a thread and am worried I'm going to do a nose dive into a place I've never really been before!  Stuck in a massive rut, and need to escape from it all!  I know I'll feel better after a couple of days maybe, but not sure this time!  I know it's not over till the fat lady sings, but in my heart of hearts I do know really, and it's so unfair isn't it.  Perhaps I just can't implant, as they were really good embies.  This is the last go anyway, no more of this torture, and not going to look into adoption either, just not for me.  
Sorry about this, hope it doesn't drag you all down, but I don't know where else to vent!!!
My good luck has run out, but good luck to everyone else!


----------



## Mudpuffin (Aug 3, 2009)

kcantwait sending you lots of


----------



## pinks79 (Jul 4, 2010)

kcantwait       and im saying   -- may still work out for you hun  ---  

i knw its hard -- im meant to test tomorrow but dont think i will been bleeding for 2 days -- so going to wait till sat and that way i dont have to go to work after as i dont think it be the result i want


----------



## mumoneday (Jul 13, 2007)

Kcantwait - just sending you lots of             

love Pip


----------



## Pinkminx (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi, Can you please put me in too! I´m IVFDE and due to test on 21st July which will also be our 8th year anniversary of meeting. Good Luck to everyone else xx


----------



## loopyloop (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi,

Can I join all you lovely ladies and be added too? I've had FET -  2, day 3 8 cell embryos transferred yesterday and test date is 21st July.

It will be really good to talk to people going through this at the same time. Hope everyone is feeling positive and wishing everyone loads and loads of luck! Catch up soon, xxxxx


----------



## chuzzle (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi - please can I join you?  A bit of background... I am 43 years old (yikes!), have three beautiful children from a previous marriage. Undergoing IVF at Oxford FU, had EC 29th June, ET of 2 Day 3 embryos last Friday 2nd July, and OTD is 16th.

Quick question... Since yesterday (today is day 8 since fertilisation), have been having very slight pink spotting (within 'remnants' of Cyclogest -sorry for detail!) now very pale brown almost nothing.  Am I clutching at straws or might this be implantation spotting?  Would be about the right time I think, but could it also be just something that happens?

See, driving myself mad already, and still 9 sleeps to go!

Good luck to you all out there in cyberland.


----------



## kcantwait (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks Mudpuffin, Pinks & mumoneday, really appreciate it.  

Pinks, it's just awful isn't it, I keep thinking that perhaps it'll be ok...stranger things can happen, so fingers crossed for us all, but I understand about not wanting to test till Saturday, I'd be the same....I've got to test Monday, and really won't want to, but by then I hope I'll be prepared, still, seeing it in 'black and white' as it were....that's still hard to take!  Thinking of you   
I won't be having another go though, so gotta try and find some closure to this!  It's a toughy!  DH is going to take it hard too    
Good luck to the more recent one's who've joined the thread!


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

kcan't wait - I think you tested too early hunny.

When was your hcg jab?   
Good luck for Monday   

good luck to everyone xxx

p.s. tiredness is a very good sign! plus cramps - I've had them all through 2WW and this 3WW - they are kinda easing off a bit now.


----------



## kcantwait (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi Kizzymouse, hcg was 22nd June, so 15 days ago, should've been out of my system today approx, so guessing that's why the line faded!  Thanks though, and congrats to you, great news, all the best for a healthy happy pregnancy xxx


----------



## cookies81 (Aug 24, 2009)

I see this thread needs some positivty soooo:
WE ARE PREGNANT!WE ARE PREGNANTWE ARE PREGNANTWE ARE PREGNANTWE ARE PREGNANTWE ARE PREGNANTWE ARE PREGNANTWE ARE PREGNANTWE ARE PREGNANT


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

Hello everyone

hope you are all well and big welcome to all the newbies, welcome to the madness and fingers crossed for those BFP!

will catch up properly later

Smartie x

 
THIS HAS WORKED, WE ARE PREGNANT AND WILL HAVE HAPPY HEALTHY BABIES in about 9 months time!


----------



## nw_76 (Mar 31, 2010)

Cookies I was just thinking the same thing!! Must be something in the air. I'm testing tomorrow but I just feel so down. But you're right positive mind set is the only way to get through this so I'm bucking my ideas up.

I'm very tired, emotional, had cramps first week and I caught a yawn off a pregnant lady - it's all looking good. Oh and it's my 6th iui which means double three times lucky!!

Hope everyone else can manage to lift thereselves up. Big hugs and baby dust for all xxx


----------



## CAT_77 (Dec 7, 2009)

Hello Ladies

 for all those BFN and   for all those still in waiting.

I am on count down now 8 days until OTD. I was extremely positive the 1st few days and that seems to be wearing off now. I need some PMA !!!!!

How is everyone else managing to stay positive ?

Send me some sticky positive vibes


----------



## pinks79 (Jul 4, 2010)

im trying to give myself something positive to work towards ---  this is my 1st and last cycle on nhs -- so ben looking around for private clinics ---can anyone advise on really good one and how much it cost (roughly)  --- can't give up on my dream after 1 try --- best of 3 is the saying isnt it 

thanks


----------



## Mazza1971 (Aug 19, 2009)

kcantwait - Hunny you tested too early. My clinic are really early testers and they tell you to test 14 days past EC. And someone from our clinic had her OTD last Friday but was spotting on Wednesday and Thursday. She got a BFN on OTD but felt that something wasn't right so they told her to test again on Monday and hey ho a BFP! It was a late implanter so please don't give up hope and for the moment just enjoy being PUPO because it really isn't over until the fat lady sings!!! But sending you some      cos I think you need them.

Hi to everyone else. Girls remember that some people have no symptoms, some feel like AF on its way and others just feel pregnant. You can never second guess. Please to all of you wait until your OTD and enjoy being PUPO     

AFM - My DH took the day off today so he could get on with some painting and I went through all my DD's toys, books etc. She is always doing creative things so it gave me a chance to throw some away while she was at school! Had a ittle lie down this afternoon as I was feel really dizzy this morning (not sure if this is my imagination playing tricks on me!)


----------



## efaith (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi to u all 

i  am  new an am in my 2ww for my fet. They put 2 eggs grade 1 back last tue and i have been trying to get through these weeks. Ok last week but struggling this week. So scared about doing my test next tues. Pregnancy tests r worst invention ever! If i can hold out i am going to try not to do it and just see if af comes. I have been sooooo tired. Just get home from work then fall asleep. Its hard not to read into every symtoms.  Want to say to everyone that we are all superwomen and we need to keep goin. On lighter note my dh put a syring needle in his bottom earlier to show me how he is supporting me. We hasnt stopped limping! He said he couldnt believe i do this every day.


----------



## pinks79 (Jul 4, 2010)

efaith  i tried yo convience my dh to give it a go as he kept telling me how esy it was -- he never did get the courage to actually do it


----------



## mango2512 (Apr 29, 2009)

Hiya Ladies,

Just found a spare few minutes to pop on and catch up, really tired so taking it really easy.

Thought i would just send some PMA to all needing it, mine seems a little hidden today but it is still there,im just really tired.
                                                       
                                              

Quick message for chuzzle, we have the same dates and im at oxford too!!! Must have been there at the same time!!!
I hoping for you that it is an implantation bleed, going by what i have read the timing is correct, I have had none but not everyone gets one so sending you some     that thats what it is.

Anyway ladies, going to get myself sorted for an early night(again) Will try and come on tomorrow and catch up properly but at the MIL's for dinner

Take care everyone
Love
Mango xxxxx


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi  Ladies,

It's a very very long time since I last posted, didn't think I'd be here again tbh and didn't know where else to go for some much needed PMA . Currently on day 9 ET, Day 12 Donor Ec and can't stop testing     .  I know I shouldn't but can't help myself.  It's my first and last Donor cycle, can anyone tell me of their experience's, for me this was soooooooo different than regular IVF, tbh I want to pour a bottle of wine down my neck as I'm so sure I can hear the fat lady singing ?


----------



## nw_76 (Mar 31, 2010)

It's such a tough journey jackeen and everybodys experience is so unique. Try and hold out till test date and start visualising your positive test and healthy pregnancy. Positive mind set is the only thing in your control. I truly wish you the best of luck.

Afm, I'm testing in the morning, it's a day early than I should do but I've just been to the loo and I think she's on her way. My cycle is usually 29 days but if she is in her way then that's a 26 day cycle which I've never had before. This is my last iui, if this hasn't worked then I have 3 goes left on ivf and that's the end for us.


----------



## nw_76 (Mar 31, 2010)

Well it wasn't to be this time, negative test and period. Don't understand why it isn't working, the consultants tell me that everything about my system us perfect, text book. We are using doner sperm which is also perfect. How can it not work? 

Well that's it on iui. Now to wait our turn on ivf. It's lonely this isn't it.

Good luck to the rest if you and thanks for your support. xxx


----------



## marshy (Dec 15, 2009)

know that feeling lady' s i tested today with digital clear blue BFN have beta tests today but can't see the point, all our nhs is used up now so its money money money gutted. but lets not give up hope we all will get there one day, so lest all have a nice cold beer, to catch up on the ones we missed.           to us all we are all very strong special lady's that will not be beat. xxxxxxxx


----------



## Mudpuffin (Aug 3, 2009)

nw_76 and marshy so sorry to read your news     .  It is crap isn´'t it.  I feel so much pain and anger that it is not happening for us ... yet. It will happen one day though and it will be so worth the wait.  I try to convince myself thouh that the wait is good as means we will appreciate our babies more than anyone who hasn't had to go through Fertility treatment would know is possible.  

heh Jackeen I can't share donor sperm experience but just wanted to give you some      and say hang on in there mrs!


----------



## loopyloop (Apr 15, 2010)

So sorry to hear your news NW76 and Marshy  . Its really rubbish isn't it. Really feel for you. And its horrible that everything seems so perfect and then it doesnt work - just doesnt seem to make sense.

Like you say Marshy maybe nows the time to relax for a bit and try have a little bit of normality for a month or so then see what happens again. Thinking about you both though.

Hope everyone else is trying to stay as positive as possible  - I'm just trying to do anything to keep my mind of things - reading, puzzles, talking to friends - anything!

Lots of love and luck to all. x  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

marshy and nw - im so sorry for your sad news ladies    thinking of you both, take time to recover and you will be ready to go again and it will be your time very soon x

Jackeen - welcome hunni and best of luck for the 2ww   

mango - im soooo tired too hunni, are you feeling anything else?

cookies - hello hunni, how you doing?

have a good day ladies...keep the    going.

take care

Smartie x


----------



## carole99 (May 9, 2010)

Morning ladies

So sorry to marshy and nw  , we all know how you feel and it's awful. I keep being told our embryos are perfect and then keep getting BFNs, it's unbelievably frustrating. Thinking of you both and it'll get easier, we just have to persevere.

Pinks and kcantwait, how're you both today? Best of luck for your OTD, it's not over till then     

Welcome jackeen, efaith and any other newcomers, hope 2ww is going well.

Afm, 8 days till OTD, so far so good but very early days! How is everyone else holding up? xxx


----------



## mango2512 (Apr 29, 2009)

Hiya Ladies,

So sorry for the Bfn's, Its so hard, All I can add is im glad I found fertility friends, Its so nice to actually chat to people who knows how it really feels, People can sympathise but unless youve been there you cannot begin to imagine how it feels, Were all here for you ladies, through the good and bad, and one day you will be able to spread the " great" news, hang in there and try and stay strong, sending you               

Smartie, Even though I was exhausted yesterday I had the worse nights sleep ever     This cycle really playing on my mind. Apart from the tiredness I have very slight niggling pains in my lower left belly, hoping thats implantation!!!   
Im keeping the PMA but seem fairly emotional, Its hard to know why though as on the 20th July its 2 years since I lost my dear Mum so it could be that creeping up, Im just praying everyday that we can give our family (and ourselves) some good news, Its been a really hard couple of years for our family and would be over the moon to have some positiveness to share, I did mentally talk to my Mum while having ET and asked her to make sure it happens this time, Its strange what us women do aint it??
Have you got any other side effects??
Take care
Love
Mango xxxxx


----------



## cookies81 (Aug 24, 2009)

hey ladies rushing out so a quick post
Great big  to the bfn's your getting closer to your goal belive that  
hmmm no symptoms little bit tired and a little bit light headed but could be that I havent ventured far out of bed for a week  other than the usual AF pains which I know is there to bring me down but I will not be because
 
WE CAN AND WE WILL BE PREGNANT AND HAVE HEALTHY BABIES!


----------



## sammykay (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi all, 
I am going   !!!!! Still got same AF symptoms, had the same as you, chuzzle, a small amount of discharge in my cyclogest, but nothing since. 
Really sorry to hear your news nw-79/marshy, have a feeling I will be joining you this time around.
Jo macmillan let me know how you get on with hpt, got everything crossed for you for Sat.
Don't know what I wpould be like without you all on here, lets keep   and  , and hopefully we will get that baby boom we really need!!!!!
Good luck to everyone this week who's testing and many many    to those who WILL have their dreams coming true some day!!!!!


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Hey ladies, it's been a tough few days for us 2ww's Im so sorry to  hear you got BFN's marshy and nw. I really hope you have success in your next tx if that is what you decide to do. 

AFM - I test tomrorow, no blleding so praying Im going to get a BFP, Im so scared Im not. Positive vibes girlies!                      

Hang on in there little embies   

Kim c xxxx


----------



## mango2512 (Apr 29, 2009)

Stay positive Kimc, looking good, sending you             , cant wait to hear you have got a BFP!!!           
Love
Mango xxx


----------



## Jaimeb (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi,

Test date: 19 July ICSI.

Thank you for adding me


----------



## mango2512 (Apr 29, 2009)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kcantwait (Jan 8, 2009)

Morning, I've managed to pick myself up out of the gloom from yesterday, had a great chat with my wonderful mum and felt much better and am ready to accept my fate!!!
Thanks Maryd for your post, I am trying to hang onto a small thread of hope, but not sure I want to, if you know what I mean, as it'll hit me again when af actually arrives. Been getting some really strong af pains, wore a pad last night and took some ibuprofen to bed with me, just in case, but still not showed, though am certain it will today at some point! So far I've not had any af pains this morning, but have a REALLY bad stitch in my right side, near to my hip bone, and it's not subsiding! And I'm exhaused from so much broken sleep!
Sorry for your news, NW76 and Marshy, I know how hard it is








Pinks79, sorry to hear this hasn't worked, but hope you have the success you deserve with ivf. 
Carole99 - our embryos have been perfect too, so it's very frustrating, part of me wants the embies to be not quite as good, it's weird it doesn't work and I can't help but feel a failure as a woman! Good luck to you    
efaith, can't believe your dh did that, sweet!! Mine wouldn't dare, he's really scared of needles, good job I'm not!
mango2512 - I can feel your pain over losing your mum, I lost my dad 4 weeks this Saturday  , in our hearts, they live forever  I am hoping my dad is working on this for us  
Everyone else:       &


----------



## Mazza1971 (Aug 19, 2009)

nw_79 and marshy - Sending you     . It is horrible and the only thing that helps is time. Take care of yourselves.

KimC - Good luck for tomorrow.    

JaimeB Welcome to the thread


----------



## chablisgal (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello all, please could I gatecrash this thread?

I had ET on Monday and am really struggling with my PMA! I went to the loo this morning (I have been really constipated) and had to strain a little bit... I am really worried that I have done something to my uterus/ that it has contracted/ that the embies have been dislodged and I have desperately been looking for anything on the forums to help me!! I know I cant lift anything heavy/ do areobic exercise/ do the housework, so surely I am not supposed to 'push' when going to the loo. I am sitting here in tears thinking ita all over and wish I could turn the clock back. Am I being really stupid or could I have damaged my chances?

I know this is a wierd topic to just jumo on a board with but it is really getting to me...

Thanks for reading...

xx


----------



## kcantwait (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi chablisgal, I think you don't need to worry, someone said to me that the embies are like grains of sand in jam, and won't go anywhere!  Having a strain won't do any harm, I'm sure most of us have had this problem, I have.....!!  It's just excessive lifting, pushing and carrying (and excessive exercise), that could be detrimental, but I really think, if they're going to stick, they will, regardless of what we do.  It's normal to feel the way you do too though, cos I've had these thoughts too, it's all part of the 2ww madness!  
Good luck           &


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi Chablisgirl,  I was going to say EXACTLY the same as kcantwait - even the bit about grains of sand in jam!    My clinic didn't say anything about not lifting, etc, they said there is no evidence to suggest that taking it easy will help, and that normal exercise, etc is fine (although I have used this 2ww as an excuse to be lazy.   )    I have been very constipated since I started the stims, and still am. And I too felt worried when I was straining, but I'm sure it will be ok. Try not to worry, and good luck.    Did someone else on here say that the cyclogest has given them thrush? Me too. Nasty.           for you all,  jo x


----------



## kcantwait (Jan 8, 2009)

Jo, you're right, it's just the word 'excessive' that we take a bit too far, I know I'm guilty of it, and I sunbathed too, which has caused me concern cos wonder if they over-heated, but it's done now.....I have to tell myself they will stick regardless if they're meant to!  I think about Africa, and how many children are born in such extreme conditions, against the odds by all accounts....sorry, going off on a tangent slightly!
I thought I was going to get cystitis at one point, but didn't amount to anything fortunately! XXX


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Oh Chablisgal! I have had the same fears and everyone has told me not to worry - I haven't heard the sand in jam metaphore but I love it. Wipe your tears hunny, the progesterone causes constipstion so they wouldn't be able to give us something in a form that cause implantation to fail, if it doesn't happen for us, it could be for a n umber of reasons, but I don't think we need to worry about the loo. Hope you're feeling a bit better. We're all here, if you need any reassurance. Welcome to the 2ww rollercoaster thread!! xx


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

kcan'twait -    So sorry to hear of your BFN.


----------



## pinks79 (Jul 4, 2010)

sorry to hear BFN today   
im meant to still do the test today as clinic say there is a slim chance its  worked - even though been bleeding (sorry tmi)  but im too scared all the while im not doing the test there is still a slim chance 
this is my only chance so dont want it over --- be a while before i can pay for it myself 

it stupid we all say how the 2 weeks is so long and we want the wait over -- then on the day too scared to do the test 

sending           and         to all those waiting 
and      to all those who had BFN


----------



## Mazza1971 (Aug 19, 2009)

So sorry to hear of the    today     . It hurts and you need to take care of yourselves. Thinking of you.

Sarahob - Come on girl! Yor PMA sems to have gone for walk but you have 2 good embies being transferred today. Clinics will only take to blast if they have 4 or more embies at Day 3 which are looking good so don't be disheartened. They will be back where they belong and      snuggle in for the long haul.

Pinks79 - Didn't your clinic tell you to use the first wee of the day when the HCG will be strongest? I do know how you feel cos while you are PUPO there is always a chance.     

Hello to everyone else wherever you are in your cycle.

AFM - Had my DD sports day today. She is only in reception so it was a first for us. They all looked so cute. Some kids were just chucking things everywhere so that they won but Anna is so careful to do everything exactly as she has been told that she didn't win a race however she was obviously a star in our eyes!


----------



## Mazza1971 (Aug 19, 2009)

Sorry my last post was meant for the Summer Dreamers cycle buddy group. I was in wrong thread


----------



## slabberkoekje (Jul 6, 2010)

Slabberkoekje - Clomid etc Test date 12th July


----------



## kcantwait (Jan 8, 2009)

Hey guys, thanks for your hugs, but it isn't over just yet officially, though I feel it is deep down, so am talking asthough it is!!  OTD Monday 12th but am sure af will arrive beforehand, like it did last time   
Welcome to the newest ladies in the thread and good luck


----------



## mango2512 (Apr 29, 2009)

Kcantwait and everyone else, keep the PMA going if you can xxxxxx
                           
Im getting alot of small twinges around my tummy area today, faily low down, hoping it is a good sign as never had this with 2 previous attempts. Also normally do not get AF pains so still keeping everything crossed, only 8 days til OTD but if feels like 6 months away!!!!
Love
Mango xxxx


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi Chablisgirl - i would say the same as the others hun, ive had same problem same worries and i too love the sand in jam, i actually told my consultant when she was doing et and she laughed!  best of luck for you hun   

hi mango - im getting a few twinges low down in the middle too so me too hopeing its a good sign       loving all the pma you keep bring this thread x  

hello everyone else, chin up x

smartie x


----------



## mango2512 (Apr 29, 2009)

Smartie, hoping its a good sign for both of us then     

Have to have the PMA to keep us from going too      although im sure when the 2ww is nearly over no PMA in the world will stop us being    .
Im trying not to analyse any possible symptoms, I did that my first 2 goes and I was crackers!!! I really dont remember having thses kind of twinges on previous goes though, so     its a positive sign.
Take care
Mango xxxx


----------



## sunnysideup (Apr 7, 2009)

hi can you add me to the list iv had fet on the 5th july with 2 blasts otd is 16th july sticky vibes to everyone im sooooooooo excited x x x


----------



## mango2512 (Apr 29, 2009)

I was a loner for a while for OTD 16th, now im not alone,there seems to be a few of us now, yippeeeeeee xxx


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

welcome to the thread sunnysideup and best of luck for otd, welcome to the madness

mango - i cant believe im half way through, its crazy, im tryingh to plan something for each day to keep me occupied, and my mum wants to come over on wednesday to see me and said she could stay on wed night and spend thursday with me too but ive told her its are otd on thursday so i dont really want her her for that but DH said we could test on wednesday morning instead, which woulod be nice if i saw my mum that day either way, will testing one day early be ok do you think?

oh sorry for long post!

smartie


----------



## mango2512 (Apr 29, 2009)

Im not too sure hun, Iv always said I wouldnt test early but always did, only a day though, sadly so far been BFN's for me, Im hoping to hang it out til OTD, atm feelign really positive, its always the 2nd week I dont like, Sorry cant be much more help to you xxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Grains of sand in a jam sandwich ladies!! Nothing can hurt your embies don't worry


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

thanks mango x


----------



## sunnysideup (Apr 7, 2009)

thanks ladies for welcoming me along .... bought loads of tests want to test now and everyday until otd im expecting every day until otd to be negative so im thinking if i find out early bonus surley ?? madness your right


----------



## efaith (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi All

I know how you feel chablis girl. The day after my FET last week i tried to go to the toilet and strained slightly. This made me really panic. Not heard the jam jar theory but love it.

I am going to try not to test next week on the 13th as I can not stand that feeling. Like your heart has been ripped out because there isnt a 2 blue lines. 

I also got thrush from the crinone during my last ICSI. It's like you havent been through enough they have to give you meds that also give you trush as a parting gift!!!!  I asked for injections this time, which are hard to do but much better as I have not had many side effects.

Sending lots of sticky vibes to all. Keep going, Superwomen!!!
    
efaith x


----------



## carole99 (May 9, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Mango my OTD is 16th too and I had twinges all day yesterday and like you hoping it's a good sign    

Smartie I was planning on testing a day early too as i'm off work that day but there's always the chance it'll be a false negative which would be such a downer. I'm still going to do it though! For me it would be lovely to have my mum there either way.

Sunnysideup, welcome. Can't believe you're brave enough to test every day! I get so nervous waiting!

Hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## sunnysideup (Apr 7, 2009)

hi carole dont think its brave its more mad than brave you are the brave one being able to hold out to test day good luck for you all x x x 

looking forward to seeing all use lucky july's post BFP x


----------



## JoAsh (May 27, 2010)

Hi

I have been looking at fertiliy friends now for months but have not had the courage to say hi so here I am. I am on my second tx of ICSI and had ET yesterday my OTD is the 20th July.


----------



## mango2512 (Apr 29, 2009)

Evening Ladies,

Iv just popped to to say I wont be around tomorrow, I am off to Newbury races for evening racing folled by a set from Simply Red!! Really looking forward to it.
Will come on in the morning hopefully to see some BFP's, wisshing you all the best testers!!!               

and everyone else like me...........just waiting,keep the PMA going
                         
Take care,will try and catch up over te weekend
Love 
Mango

Ps welcome joAsh, you will have lots of laughs and advise if you need it over the coming days,good luck, keep the PMA and ill try and catch up see how your getting on over the weekend xx


----------



## loopyloop (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

Just wondering if I can have a little bit of a moan on here tonight. I have been feeling really positive through the whole thing this time round so far - even this morning I was feeling positive and then tonight I'm just a bit down  . Isnt it wierd how your mood can just change even though you're not really expecting it at all. 

II've been away from my husband for nearly 2 weeks now - we live in Italy - and I guess I'm just really missing him tonight and cant wait to get back. I'm off back there on Monday so its really not long and I dont know why I'm feeling like I am tonight. Feeling shattered and got tummy ache and twinges (from all the pessaries I think) so I guess all that doesnt help.

Just don't really know who to talk to and I know everyone will probably understand. And its just feels good to write it down and get it out I guess.

Reall glad I joined this thread (you lot probably wont be now that I am moaning!) But its really nice to read how everyone else is doing and get all the positive thoughts from people.

Even though I'm feeling a bit down tonight, I'm sending lots of happy and positive vibes to you all    ! 

Thanks for listening (or reading even) and good luck to those who are tesing tomorrow. xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nw_76 (Mar 31, 2010)

smartiepants said:


> Hi Chablisgirl - i would say the same as the others hun, ive had same problem same worries and i too love the sand in jam, i actually told my consultant when she was doing et and she laughed! best of luck for you hun
> 
> hi mango - im getting a few twinges low down in the middle too so me too hopeing its a good sign     loving all the pma you keep bring this thread x
> 
> ...


----------



## chablisgal (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone for all your support... at least I realise I am not on my own in having these thoughts! 

I am now looking out for any sign/ symptom but nothing. ANd there was nothing before so I have convinced myself it will be a BFN again. NO twinges, no nothing (apart from sore ovaries but that is to be expected)

I really struggle with the PMA. For soe reason I think that if I am positive, I am being some kind of a fraud and in any event, it will be a bigger blow when it doesnt work! I try and think of the baby at the end, of the embies growing, and then just feel silly.

Oh well, off to wee in a jug again (I am at risk of OHSS so having to measure everything in and out!!)

Thanks again for your support xx


----------



## sammykay (Jun 28, 2010)

Morning all,

Hope everyone is feeling good today. Had AF symptoms all night and am sure my period has arrived this morning, mainly blood in the cyclogest, but this would be my due date so convinced I have started my period. 
Still got a hpt for sunday, but not sure if its worth it! 
Should I test early? as its already 14d since ET, bit    at the moment.
lots of   and  to everyone testing in July, will keep you all posted with results.
X X X


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

If it's 14 days past transfer you should be okay to test now.


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Monring Ladies,

Sammykay - I hope it is nothing to worry about, good luck if you do decide to test this morning xxx

AFM: I got my elusive  this morning! On the CB test it read 2 - 3  weeks pregnant,a dn both the tests showed up positive within 30 seconds of me peeing on them! Im totally smitten, and praying both my little embies are here for at least 34 weeks to come. Thank-you to all you wonderful ladies, and the very best of luck to everyone else testing today, let's hope it's all of us that get the dream xxxxxxx


----------



## mango2512 (Apr 29, 2009)

KimC, I am so so pleased for you, I had really positive vibes for you!!! 
BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP  BFP BFP BFP BFP
I cannot imagine how you are feeling at the moment, I would imagine its something like winning the lottery!!!! A big well done to you both.

Keeley and Patbaz, I hopr you are both recovery well,hope you will both be home soon,also a very big happy birthday to you Keeley.

Anyway,will stay on for a while (hoping to see somemore BFP's) then Im off to the races to hopefully keep my mind off things, not slept properly for 2 nights, this 2WW is being  a real killer this time.

Once again KimC, a big well done, may the future hold lots of joys for you.
Take care
Love
Mango xxxxx


----------



## K8O (Dec 21, 2009)

Huge congrats kim! I'm really happy for you!

Kxx


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Congratulations Kim, me too, very very very very very faint second line.  Scared to use the CBtest just in case,


----------



## mango2512 (Apr 29, 2009)

Jackeen, when is your OTD xx


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Congrats JACKEEN!! A line is a line!!!! Good day huh? !!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Travel Girl (May 13, 2007)

Wow - what a day!  

Kim - massive congrats.  Here's to a very healthy and happy 8 months.

Jackeen - a line is a line - looks like it's another BFP!

Hi to everyone else.

I've now got 5 more days to go.  The first week went really quickly but now it's dragging.  Hoping the weekend will go quickly (they normally do!) then it's just a couple more days till Weds.

Quick question.  I had a top up HCG injection on Monday after IUI the previous Weds.  The nurses said to test 16 days after the IUI but one said they don't expect us to wait that long so could test a clear 7 days after the HCG.  Tues would be 7 days after, I thought I'd test on Weds - but would you wait till Thurs?  I wish I had been told one specific date.  Last thing I want is a false positive but surely the HCG would be out of system by Weds?

Good luck to everyone.  Have a great weekend.  V sunny here in Devon.

TG xx


----------



## kcantwait (Jan 8, 2009)

Congrats KimC and Jackeen, eeeccckkkkk, so exciting, hope the BFPs continue


----------



## Mazza1971 (Aug 19, 2009)

Congrats to Kim C and Jackeen on your BFP's!!! 

Wishing you a happy and healthy 8 months!!!


----------



## sunnysideup (Apr 7, 2009)

oh my god ladies AMMMMMMMMMMAZZZZZING NEWs  WELL DONE 2 BFP  keep safe and enjoy !!!!!


----------



## kcantwait (Jan 8, 2009)

Arrrggghhhh, 3 more sleeps to go until test day, going bonkers, af hasn't shown yet and pains have disappeared, so just don't know...didn't make it this far last time, so am becoming hopeful again, but am scared to become too hopeful....

TG, I thought someone else may have replied, but I don't know the answer hunni, I think with an HCG shot though, that it lingers for about 2 weeks, but I can't be sure if it's the same protocol when iui, but good luck

Have a fab time Mango at the races, you'll love Simply Red, I saw them last year, and WOW!!!

Good luck gals


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Kcantwait you can wait! No early testing!!!! I found the last 3 days unbearably tough and I beat myself up thinking it hadn't worked. OTD will be here b4 you know it xxxxx

TG - I have no idea, Im sorry, I would only advise waiting till the OTD even if they were a bit blase about it. Good luck xxxxx


----------



## Em. (Jun 13, 2010)

Hi all,  

Please can I be added to the board? I have had ICSI and my OTD is the 14th July.
Wishing you all the very best of luck.

Em xx


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

Afternoon ladies

wow lots of you have been on over the last 24 hours!

KimC - Huge    on your   so pleased for you, twinnies maybe?

Travelgirl - oh i dont know what i would do! but best of luck with whatever you choose!   

Em. - welcome hunni, and best of luck for otd, how you holding up?

Jackeen - congratulations hun, hope that line gets darker and darker for you, have you done the clearblue one yet?   

Carole - its so confusing and the fdalse neg is what DH is worried about, not sure my mum is staying now so we shall see!

Joash - welcome to the thread and gl for your otd (its are 3rd wedding anniversary   )

mango - enjoy the races hunni x

loopy - oh hun come moan anytime, thats what we are here for   

chablis - i know what you mean about the pma its a careful balance, keep the drinking up and i hope that ohss stays away for you   

sammykay - keep the pma hun and test on otd!   

kizzy - nice to know your keeping an eye on us!

Hello to K80, NW, efaith, sunnysideup, maryd, kcantwait      and    for you all.

take care

smartie x


----------



## Em. (Jun 13, 2010)

Hi Smartie,

Struggeling!! I have no symptoms, it can't be a good sign. How about you? xx


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

hi em, im having strange feelings low down and im really tired so hoping they are good signs but not getting my hopes up to far, dont worry about the no symtons each person is different


*THIS HAS WORKED WE ARE PREGNANT *


*smartie x*


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Em - my best friend had a 'perfect' pregnancy - no signs whatsoever all the way thru. To top it all off, he arrived a few days early - at the weekend while I was there counting contractions as her DF was playing golf with my DH, and hasn't a stretch mark on her! Lost her weight and toned up all in about 3 weeks and to top it all off, she is an amazing mum with a truly scrumptious boy. Signs don't mean anything - I can't believe Ive changed my tune from only yesterday! But it is true - just hard to believe. Keep up the


----------



## Em. (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks girlies. xx


----------



## pinks79 (Jul 4, 2010)

congrats to BFP today 

i still havent done my test -- going to bite the bullet tomorow 

hope everyone is having a good day and being positive bout there results


----------



## mumoneday (Jul 13, 2007)

Great to hear of 2 more BFP's! Well done!!!

Good luck to everyone waiting to test. 
Love Pip


----------



## kcantwait (Jan 8, 2009)

Pinks.....thinking of you, be brave


----------



## carole99 (May 9, 2010)

Congratulations to KimC and Jackeen, fab news!

Kcantwait and Pinks, best of luck when you test.

TG, sorry I've no idea. I'd a HCG injection on wed and my OTD is next friday, so 9 days later, if that helps. Good luck!

Hope everyone else is well, happy Friday! xxx


----------



## cookies81 (Aug 24, 2009)

kimc and jacky wooooooooohoooooooooooooo    
me: very sleepy, AF pains got me running to the loo every 5 mins a lil dizziness yesterday that could just be my imagination  oh well 5 more sleeps  
WE ARE PREGNANT


----------



## kcantwait (Jan 8, 2009)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!  I couldn't wait any longer......I'm sorry KimC!!!!!  At 14dpt I've got my strong BFP.......I can't believe it, I have been having mega af pains and was absolutely sure it had failed.....OMG, have faith girls!!!!!  I couldn't sleep so decided to get up and do it, you're the first to know as DH is away on a stag do!!!!!  Eeeeecckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
Come on girls, we can do it!


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies (Jun 17, 2007)

kcantwait..Whoohoo congrats on your   

Christina


----------



## kcantwait (Jan 8, 2009)

Hehe, u can't sleep either christina! I've not had a wink of sleep since, can't wait for 9 to call dh and my mum......
Hope you're doing well still xxx


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies (Jun 17, 2007)

I live in the USA so Where I live I am 9 hrs behind you...Hope you get to tell everyone soon.

Christina


----------



## Mazza1971 (Aug 19, 2009)

kcantwait - Congrats on your   . Wishing you a very happy 8 months!!!


----------



## loopyloop (Apr 15, 2010)

Congratulations to all the BFP's in the last couple of days - GREAT NEWS!   - lets hope the good vibes continue for the rest of us and we keep getting more and more positives      !

Kcant - only one more hour til 9 and you can call!

Have a good saturday ladies and love to all. xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## carole99 (May 9, 2010)

Congratulations kcantwait! Great news.


----------



## pinks79 (Jul 4, 2010)

kcantwait -- congrats hun -- plsed for you 

i got a BFN  --- dream over for now          start saving now as i knw my day will come 

hope everyone  else's dream comes true  xxxx


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Oh Pinks Im so sorry you didn't get the result you had hoped for. Take care of yourself and I hope you get your BFP soon   xxxx

Kcan'twait! Congratulations!!!!      Your in trouble with the pee police - but they'll getover it as you have such happy news!!!! Have youspoken to your DH? What a suprise he is a bout to get!!! Welcome to cloud 9 hunny xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## carole99 (May 9, 2010)

Oh pinks, so sad for you. As you say, your day will come. Look after yourself honey


----------



## mumoneday (Jul 13, 2007)

for Pinks - so  sorry hunny. 


         for Kcan't wait - well done on your fab   

love Pip


----------



## kcantwait (Jan 8, 2009)

Pinks......I'm so sorry hun, I really am, I know what you're going through as have been there twice already, one go I didn't even get to transfer, so so sorry


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

morning lovely ladies

Pinks - so sorry hun, as you say your time will come   

Kcantwait - Huge congratulations hunni, so pleased for you on your BFP   

hello to everyone else, enjoy your day, ive gotta go food shopping in a bit   

smartie x


----------



## cookies81 (Aug 24, 2009)

Pink    your one step closer to your baby the next tx is it     
kcantwait wooooooooooooohooooooooooooooo    now youve given me hope


----------



## pinks79 (Jul 4, 2010)

thanks guys 
i have the best parents in the world -- they have said they will pay half towards my next treatment -- so wont be as long to wait  -- hopefully ----


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

thats great pinks


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Congrats Kcantwait      

So sorry to bfn's - stay strong ladies, big hugs


----------



## kcantwait (Jan 8, 2009)

Wow Pinks, that's excellent news, all the best for then    XXX

Thanks everyone, can't believe it's real......called DH nice n early, he was still asleep when I called, and sounded rough (obviously hungover   ), but he was very pleased, I'm sure he'll be celebrating this news (and the stag) tonight!!  My mum was stunned too, especially asI'd told her it was all over on Weds, just shows you that you just never know!!!!!  Please stick      
Looking forward to seeing some more BFPs appear soon.........


----------



## Lanta (Jun 27, 2010)

Hi everyone...

Can I be added here? probably a bit too late in the 2WW as my OTD is 14/07

Starting to go bit crazy now with all this waiting and have found it really supportive reading the posts on here. 

The question I have is because I had EC on 25/06 and then a 5 day blast transferred on 30/06 would it be too early to test on 12/07?  If I had had a 3 day ET this would have been my test date so I don't really understand why I have to wait an extra 2 days.

Had some spotting & cramps last Tues and was convinced AF was coming but nothing since.

Good luck to everyone out there... it looks like a lot of us are testing on 14/07 (if we wait that long  )


----------



## slabberkoekje (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi everyone - I'm quite new to FF but was interested in this thread cos my test date is Monday and as always it feels like ages away.  DOn't know what to feel anymore - this is my 5th time on Clomid and hopefully this time I will get my BFP.  About 7 days ago I had strange pains which lasted about an hour and then some low down pains but then they went.  Now I can't really feel any symptoms - bit disappointed really.  I know I ovulated because my Gynae told me so - but I am just wondering if this is not going to be a bad egg AGAIN...........getting a bit fed up and numb.   PMA is difficult because then I fel so sad and disappointed afterwards so sometimes I just stay realistic and don't allow myself to imagine.  Today I went to Ikea qith DP and I swear I have NEVER seen so many pregnant women in my life. Around 80% were preggers.  Saw loads of cute babies too....and of course couldn't resist looking at the cots and bedding and imagining our little baby sleeping. 

Oh well I wish you all lots of luck and I will be thinking of you all!!!!! This is truly such a wonderful site for women like us who need company especially at a time like this.


----------



## mango2512 (Apr 29, 2009)

Hiya Ladies,

Sorry for BFN's, sending you      

Huge congratulations for BFP's, hoping scan dates arrive very quickly xxx

AFM, well im in need of a bit of geeing up i think!!! Up til now I have been so positive   and its like someone pulled the plug on me yesterday afternoon.  
I went off to the races, had bought new clothes,thought I looked really nice and was really disheartened that my friend didnt tell me i looked nice,took a good few hours for me to lightnen up and start enjoying the day. I did finally realise I was being over sensitive, then this morning went ok then it was like a cloud had gone over me by the afternooon, have flet really miserable and shouted at Dp in Iceland for walking off with the trolley, its so out of character for me.
I know im fretting about friday, i think im more nervous about tues/weds as thats as far as we have made it before then AF reared her ugly head. Im then angry at myself for being negative but I just feel so lost at the moment. Im losing the tenderness in my (.)(.)s which also happened before, I really hate this 2WW it drive me ( and I know everyone else)      
Im scared of how im going to cope if the worst happens especially as its my mums 2year anniversary sice she died on the 20th July and its times like this that I miss my mum the most, when I need her the most   
Sorry for the me post but I needed to say how I feel, I dont want to show any negativity to Dp as he struggle too because of his male factor.
I hope I havnt made things doom and gloom on here
Take care
Love
Mango xxxx


----------



## slabberkoekje (Jul 6, 2010)

Was very naughty just now and used an OPK to se if I was preggers.  I have heard that it can detect HCG as well as the LH surge because they have the same molecular make up or something like that.  It was negative.  Feel fed up with myself now for having done it.  Wonder if its reliable.  I suppose because it is only meant to detect a surge of LH then maybe I could say that I most certainly don't have enough Hcg in urine at mo if I were pregnant for this OPK test to pick up.  My test date is on Monday.


----------



## slabberkoekje (Jul 6, 2010)

To Mango


I know exactly how you feel - keep flying off the handle myself lately - plan on being nice and positive and before u know it I'm all insecure and needy again.  Keep expecting my man to complement me, and then he doesn't and we really need to feel feminine at the mo as our struggles with fertility make us feel less of a woman sometimes. (well I know I do). I had to laugh at the Iceland comment, I also keep snapping at my DP.
I also felt fewer symptoms today - less breast tenderness this evening...but no tummy pains or abdomen pains...it's weird. Everything has gone quiet.  I feel really sorry for you about your Mum, can totally understand that you need her there at times when u r feeling so down.  It really must be incredibly difficult,  but I am sure that she is sending you positive energy and love.  Thanks to this site we can all chat abt our feelings without feeling like we have said it all before. I am sending u a big hug from Belgium - let's hope we get some good news.  When is you test date?


----------



## cookies81 (Aug 24, 2009)

hey ladies,
Lanta welcome to the thread sweety and stop looking for symptoms (or the lack of them) my test is the same as yours so lets hope the 14th is a lucky day  .

slabberkoekje
welcome to the thread love 

Mango:
My dear mango plz sweets dont lose your pma look at it this way at this moment in time you are pupo lets enjoy it if we get a bfp  then yippie if we dont  then we grief then not from now (I hope this makes sense) 
and remember ladies
 
WE ARE PREGNANT 
WE ARE PREGNANT 
WE ARE PREGNANT 
WE ARE PREGNANT 
WE ARE PREGNANT


----------



## mango2512 (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks slabberkoekje, I dont know whats the matter, im now crying after reading your reply!!!! I would do the Tx twice over in one go if we didnt have to do the 2WW, I would rather poke myself with needles,sniff horrid stuff and put things in places you dont really want to twice over if it meant I didnt have to wait 2weeks for the results, but I suppose its the way it is and I have got to try and keep the PMA. I dont think Ive ever been so scared of a negative result im my life. I was prob the same last time but it was end of last year so I suppose the bad memories have faded, thank you so much for your reply, it means alot, support from Belguim!!! Feels like when I had a pen pal when I was at school lol my OTD is 16th Next friday once again thanks for you quick reply xxxx


----------



## mango2512 (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks Cookie, Im hoping this being real emotional is a good sign, I do try not to sympton spot as I know very early days you dont really get much. Ill try my best to pick up the PMA, an early night may help am very tired, once again thank you for your support xxx


----------



## Lanta (Jun 27, 2010)

Thanks Cookie. I know I need to stop sympton spotting but it's very hard!!

I have a family christening to go to tomorrow and am dreading AF turning up or biting someones's head off if they ask me when I'm going to have kids (it's my younger step sister who's having her baby christened)

oh well fingers crossed for Weds!


----------



## Mazza1971 (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi Lanta - Welcome to the thread. My test date is the same as you, however I didn't have EC until 30th June (my clinic test 14 days past EC) with a home pregnancy test. In some ways I wish it was longer as at the moment I am enjoying being PUPO. This is our last attempt and I am terified that it won't be the result I want (lets face it the odds are stacked against us!) but whatever Wednesday brings it will be the end of IVF treatments.

Mango -     . This TWW is awful and it is at times at this that we need our Mum's but one day you will be a Mummy and everything your Mum taught you, you will teach your child      and be the best Mummy ever! 

Cookies - Hi - Hope everything is going well with you and your Aunties have let you out of the house   

Slabberkoeje - Welcome to the thread.

AFM - Had my DD school fete today. Anna went to her friends house and I went shopping. Tomorrow we are going to my sisters for a bar-b-que for her birthday with family. Only my parents know I am on a TWW so will drive and just say I am getting healthy for our next cycle. I hate lying but it was so awful last time when we had to tell everyone that there was no heartbeat at the scan - to be honest I felt like a bit of a fraud and that I had been lying all along - stupid I know but if it is positive I want to get to 12 weeks before announcing it!


----------



## mango2512 (Apr 29, 2009)

Thank you maryd, really appreciate the support,always do but especially now when feeling so down, im going to get off now and have an early night, im really tired,will prob help, I will come back on tomorrow and hopefully my PMA will be back in full swing
Good night all
Take care
Love
Mango xxxx


----------



## Mazza1971 (Aug 19, 2009)

Pinks79 - So sorry that this was not your time     . Parents are great aren't they. Mine have funded our treatments and we pay them back a bit each month. But I would do it for my DD if I was in the position, I just      that she does not suffer from infertility as it is wonderful what medicine can do but the rollercoaster ride is one that I wouldn't wish on anyone. Good luck and I      that your next treatment brings you the BFP that you deserve.


----------



## loopyloop (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Pinks, so sorry to hear about your BFN  . Its so so difficult. Try realx a little bit before you start concentrationg on the next cycle - I really think its important to try and have some kind of normality in between! Thinkking of you. xxx

Hi to everyone new on here! 

Mango - like you I have had a pretty rough couple of days  - feel like I have tried to be so so positive this time round and then on Friday , I just felt like poo! Just really low, headache, stomach cramps - horrible. Carried on into yesterday and its really hard to shake yourself out of it but towards the end of yesterday evening I began to feel better and today I'm feeling alot brighter and more positive again! It must be really hard with the anniversary for your Mum coming up and I really cant imagine what you must be feeling. I really hope you wake up feeling a bit happier - sending lots of HUGE hugs  and happy thoughts to you  !!!!!!!!! 

Slabberkoejke - I'm not sure about the test you've used to test with but try to think positive til tomorrow. Thinking of you.

I'm off back to Italy tomorrow so get to see my husband again after 2 weeks  ! Pretty tough going through the last couple of weeks without him and just cant wait to get back! Just hoping that the flight will be a nice smooth one - don't want any turbulence stressing me out or doing any damage!

Well, I hope you everyone is enjoying (or at least trying to enjoy) their weekend. Try to keep the posititivity flowing     . I'm really feeling lots of it today so am willing it to be passed on to anybody who is feeling a bit down today!

LOADS OF HUGS TO ALL. xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mango2512 (Apr 29, 2009)

Good morning ladies,

Hoping that you are all stress free and happy.Sending    to anyone who needs one.

I have woke feeling alot more positive this morning, I think the early night helped alot. Hopefully I will not have anymore "outbursts" in Iceland, I fell soooo embarrassed, and poor Dp, ooopppsss,poor thing didnt know what to do with himself, hes cool though, knows its all part of the rollercoaster ride.
So glad my PMA has returned, it feels much better that the negativity, dont want to repeat the last 2 days ever again!!

I will pass some of it on to you all

*NOT LONG NOW TIL WE GET OUR POSITIVE RESULTS AND OUR DREAMS FINALLY COME TRUE*
                                  

Hope you all have a lovely sunday
Take care
Love
Mango xxxx


----------



## saddles (Apr 9, 2010)

Unfortunately a BFN for me


----------



## mango2512 (Apr 29, 2009)

saddles big       for you. takecare xxxxxxxx


----------



## Mazza1971 (Aug 19, 2009)

saddles -     I am so sorry that ou didn't get the result you wanted. Take care. Thinking of you.


----------



## slabberkoekje (Jul 6, 2010)

saddles - so sorry you got bad news , it's so hard when u get that BFN.   Sending you lots of PMA for your next cycle - and good vibes!! 

Mango - glad u r feeling better this morning - stay away from Iceland fr a while!!lol

Have a lovely day ladies - keep positive


----------



## mango2512 (Apr 29, 2009)

Morning slabber

Dont think i can ever show my face in iceland again lol, have a good day
xxx


----------



## cookies81 (Aug 24, 2009)

saddles    so sorry honey tc of yourself and dh/dp    youll et that bfp.
mango    glad u got your pma back 
maryd    they've let me out but i miss being fussed over though!
afm: ladies help plz my boobs arent sore any more    I know that means its a bfn Im so sure has anyone anyone heard of this happening and still got a bfp honestly and also consistent af cramps and backache    cant belive it i really that it would work already planning next treatment


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Cookies - my boobs stopped being as painful about 3 days before otd, and I have a BFP! I prmoise Im not making it up to make you feel better! I have sore boobs again, but the progesterone can cause them to be mihty sore, you may just be getting use to it and your boobs willget sore again when the pregnancy hormone kicks in. Keep the PMA alive! That was one of the reasons I lost my PMA prior to testing and I didn't need too! 

Saddles p- Im sorry you didn't get the result you wanted, I wish you and your DH the very best of luck in the future xxx


----------



## mango2512 (Apr 29, 2009)

Cookies, whens your OTD, weds?? My (.)(.)s have lost their tenderness and I think thats what put me on a downer, please try and stay positive, its not over til OTD and you never know what the result may be. Sending you     and loads and loads of               and             
Love 
Mango xxxx


----------



## mango2512 (Apr 29, 2009)

Glad you posted KimC, youve just upped my PMA evewn more, my worry has been my (.)(.)s as it happened the last 2 trys.  Sorry about your stress with MIL, how awful of her, I would have had to give her a slap!!!!! I am blessed to have such a wonderful MIL, she even stopped smoking with us to give us support. Hope you have managed to restore some peace for you,Dh and bubba/s xxxxx


----------



## slabberkoekje (Jul 6, 2010)

Cookies - I'm hoping to get a BFP tomorrow at the blood test and have been prodding and poking my breasts constantly to see if there is any more tenderness than usual.  I did read that u don't have to have constant tenderness to be pregers.  At the mo my breasts hurt when I take my bra off at night and when I get up in the morning.

Sending all ladies positive eggy thoughts and hugs xxxx


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Mango - that would be the same time mine stopped being so painful. I just think our body must get use to the drugs, and it is too early for the pregnancy hormone to start really kicking in to have them sore still! It's still all to gain I promise! xxxx


----------



## mango2512 (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks Kim, reassurance is fantastic, Been a down couple of days but woke this morning feeling alot more positive, poor Dp has been through it, but hes great and will get over it, he just takes what I throw at him and leaves me to it, he knows thats the best way now lol xxxx


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

At least your DP learns quick - mine is a little slower at picking up the signals!!! I just really appreciated the people who had got a BFP hanging around and lifting your spirits so promised to myself I would do the same for other women still waiting. So hang onto your   and I hope you get your dream xxxx


----------



## kcantwait (Jan 8, 2009)

Hiya, I just want to add too, that mine were more sore some days than others, and yesterday when I did my test, they were sooooooooo tender, yet today less so!  So I just think it's just our bodies being very changeable, and no one day being the same!!!!  Keep up your PMA everyone.....I had backache and cramps some days too.....I've been having lots of twinges too!!!
        
So sorry to those with a bfn, next time will be your time....


----------



## cookies81 (Aug 24, 2009)

kimc thanx for givin me hope again  I will try and keep postive only 3 sleeps to go ( if i make it to otd without af  )

WE ARE PREGNANT WE ARE PREGNANT WE ARE PREGNANT


----------



## JoAsh (May 27, 2010)

Hi

Big  to all of you who have got BFN,   Nothing can be said at the moment to make you feel better, but thinking of you

Hang in there everyone else, this 2WW nonsense is a nightmare but a necessary evil. 

AFM - Well i am only 5 days in and already thinking when is the earliest i can test. Won't though as DH is like  . Spent a lovely day on Mersea island, DH made a picnic and we sat enjoying the sunshine at a fab country park. We even tried to fly a kite but more time was spent picking it off the floor than admiring it airbourne. coudn't help laughing so DH sulked which always makes me laugh more. it really took my mind of it but today am home alone so mind is back and forth between PMA and NMA.  

Hope you ar all managing to get out and enjoy the sunshine.


----------



## slabberkoekje (Jul 6, 2010)

OMG - I am really depressed and hoping and hoping that the HPT I just did which detects over 25ml is negative cos it is too early!!! Yes - I know I said I would wait but I just found myself walking to the chemist's. When counting I worked out that my OTD day (14 dpo) is in fact possibly Tuesday instead of Monday so hopefully that is why the test was negative today.  Plus I didn't use FMU. I am so stupid for having done that test........can't tell DP either - he'd just get mad at me spending money on tests again - although it is the first test I have done this month. Can't do any earlier as the Hcg shot would still be in my system and give me a false positive. Hope I'm one of those women that gets a pleasant surprise and not just a told you so - BFN


----------



## carole99 (May 9, 2010)

Hi ladies,

Hope everyone is having a good weekend. 

Slabberkoekje, don't panic, you're testing early. Other ladies have seen BFNs change to BFPs on their OTD and we're given OTDs for a reason. And also not using FMU means it's less sensitive. Are you doing a blood test tomorrow for OTD? Good luck honey and I realy hope it changes for you        

I'm finding 2ww is dragging too, another 5 days to go! Although I've never made it that far before, AF always comes first, please may this time be different! Having some mild cramping but trying not to read anything into it, very hard though. Also really emotional, keep crying for no reason.  

Good luck to everyone else xxx


----------



## mango2512 (Apr 29, 2009)

Can anyone help

Im now 12pec (which I believe is classed as ovulation)

Tmi alert.... I have just been to the loo and noticed a very little amout of light pink when I wiped, nothing on liner or actually in the urine itself, just when I wiped, Is it too late for an implantation bleed or could it be the dreaded AF appearing Our last 2 Ivf's she didnt apprear until the Tues/Weds and test was on the friday!!!!

Hope someone can give me some positive feedback on this,
Take care
Love
Mango xxx


----------



## sunnysideup (Apr 7, 2009)

saddles so sorry about your bfn  thinking of you x x   

wishing you all the luck in the world for all of you testing tomorrow looking forward to checking out this site tomorrow to see alll your bfp  whoop whooop     

why oh why is the 2ww soooooooo long if only our days of work would be so long. mwah


----------



## sunnysideup (Apr 7, 2009)

mango with my fet i bleed whilst wiping for 3 days totaly convinced that af was coming like she did with my fresh cycle but  nothing ....i got my bfp  this journey is a mind game we will stress over everything as long as af isnt here you should be fine yoiu are not bleeding implantion bleed can be weeks later like with me i bleed with my last cycle for 6 weeks only on wiping there are so many things it could be try not to worry hun x x 
thinking of you and hope you get your bfp on friday the same otd as me mwah


----------



## carole99 (May 9, 2010)

Hi Mango, 

Try not to worry to much, it sounds like it's very early for AF and so many people get some spotting in early pregnancy. Just hang in for another few days, remember AF symptoms and preg symptoms are the same and you can't know for sure until Friday.


----------



## mango2512 (Apr 29, 2009)

thank you for your quick replies, I was shocked to see it but as it was so pale I havnt lost hope, Im still hanging in there with my PMA, friday cannot come soon enough,thanks once again for the support.
Love
mango xxxx


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

saddles - so sorry on your bfn   

my boobs have been less sore the last couple of days too!

hello all


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

Slabber - gl for otd tomo


----------



## slabberkoekje (Jul 6, 2010)

[font=georgia]Carole 99 and Smartiepants thank you for your good luck messages for tomorrow - will let you know the outcome in the afternoon!! Big hugs to everyone and lots of positive energy xxx               [/font]


----------



## mango2512 (Apr 29, 2009)

*Morning Ladies*

I hope the 2WW is treating you as well as can be expected.
   for any Bfn's xxxx

*Tmi Alert......* i am still wiping pink   i have not lost hope yet, its not over until Friday, Im just     that AF keeps her ugly mug away. Im     that it could be a very late implantation bleed or that sadly one of our 2 embies didnt stick, Ill cling onto any bit of hope at the moment. Me and Dp have taken the day off work so we ca just chill and spend some quality time togather.

i hope you ladies are all well
Take care
Love
Mango xxxx


----------



## K8O (Dec 21, 2009)

Mango - I had et on 1st and I had a tiny but of brown spotting yesterday eve and a tiny bit this morning. I know how u feel it's just horrid not knowing. I don't have af pains at the mo tho it would be due tomorrow. I'm just praying it's not all over before otd on Sunday. Stay strong. 

Kxx


----------



## mango2512 (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi K80

     that its just one of those things and we both (and everyone else on here) all get our BFP's, try and stay positive, considering the blow yesterday I still have that hope and thats because of the lovely ladies on here who constantly give us support, advise and most of all HOPE!!!
     for us all xxxxx
                      
Take care
Love
Mango xxxxx


----------



## sammykay (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi all, 
BFN for me also, thought it was, got my AF on friday but hospital said to carry on with pesseries and test on sunday, I did, and it was a very quick 'not pregnant'.
Got to wait a few months now before we get another go, here's hoping!
So sorry for saddles and pinks, I know how you're feeling. 
I will be   very hard with everything crossed for those awaiting BFP's this week, good luck all of you, we need some babies soon!!!!
Will keep reading to see how you all are!


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Morning sammykay - Im really sorry to hear you got a BFN, wishing you the very best of luck over the next few months and with your next treatment xxxxx


----------



## sammykay (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks Kimc, am sure I will be back on here soon.
Good luck with everything, will keep checking to see how you're doing.  
This site is a godsend, keeps you're spirits up. Thanks to everyone who has written on here, Its helped me loads over the last few weeks.


----------



## Mazza1971 (Aug 19, 2009)

sammykay -     . So sorry to hear of your BFN. Take care of yourself.


----------



## slabberkoekje (Jul 6, 2010)

Sammykay - big hugs to you - I'm sending los and lots of positive thoughts your way for your next try xx


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

sammykay - so sorry for your bfn, best of luck for your next go   

Slabber - good luck for this afternoon, cant wait to see your BFP   

Mango - sorry you have  a little blood and well done for keeping your pma up, enjoy your relaxing day with DP   

Morning all other ladies, how are you all?

love
smartie x


----------



## sunnysideup (Apr 7, 2009)

so sorry sammykay fingers crossed for next time     realx and spoil yourself you deserve it

slabber fingers toes and everything crossed for you wishing you all the luck with the testing today bfp x x x

this 2ww is a nitemare . . .. nothing takes your mind off it its awful moan moan moan lol


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

hi sunnysideup, when is your otd hun?


----------



## Travel Girl (May 13, 2007)

Sammykay - so sorry.

Mango - how are you feeling now?  Fingers crossed it was  a late implantation bleed.

Hi to everyone else.

I have 2 days till testing.  Not feeling positive.  Got AF symptoms and now just feeling really low.  Hoping that PMA will return later on.

Hope everyone else is coping better than me.

TG xx


----------



## mango2512 (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi TG

Im not too bad thanks, Still a little bleeding but still pink so staying hopeful, I am going to test from tomorrow until friday, I feel I have nothing to lose by it.
Not long now for you, I wish you the very best
Take care
Love
Mango xxxx


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

I've had a little ray of hope, tested a very very very faint BFP on Friday (test day) which has been fading every day, I called the clinic and they said to go in for bloods which I delayed until today thinking it'll be all over.  I tested BFN today so went to have my bloods done to put my mind at rest and alos get a weaning off prescription for steroids.  I was amazed when the nurse said I'm definately BFP.  Waiting for a call with levels and retesting my blood on Wednesday.  

Sorry for all the BFN's over the last few days ladies, it's heartbreaking.  

I hope my little ray of hope helps with the PMA ladies


----------



## Travel Girl (May 13, 2007)

Wow Jackeen - that's amazing.  Massive congratulations - doesn't that give us all hope.  Fingers crossed for a very healthy 8 months.  TGxx


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

thats great news jackeen    thanks for shareing


----------



## mango2512 (Apr 29, 2009)

Well done Jackeen, Thats great news, It gives us all hope xxxx


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks ladies I was just going to stop my meds yesterday and had a niggling feeling, still getting pains in my side and I'm eating for England here's hoping for some more BFP's on the way


----------



## Mazza1971 (Aug 19, 2009)

Jackeen - Congrats on your BFP


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Jackeen - congrats hunny! There you go, if that isn't a lesson in keeping the faith I don't know what is! Congrats again hunny xxxx


----------



## sunnysideup (Apr 7, 2009)

well done jackeen

samrtiepants my otd is the 16th July well thats what my letter said from the embryologist confirming my 2 blastocyst transfered on the 5th The nurse said otd was the 17th)   

can i just say to mango don't test  early Hun i tested the last 3 days thinking that i would just find out a little bit earlier if i was pregnant as  i was never really expecting positive till at least Friday but i was wrong it made me feel terrible every day i tested and got that bfn even though i knew i was way too early to test it still made me feel awful id be in a bad mood all day  .Iv now stopped as i was making myself stir crazy feeling a little bit better today.  

try and keep positive i know its really hard and this wait is the hardest ever x x     to you all


----------



## mango2512 (Apr 29, 2009)

Thank you Sunnysideup

I have got the tests but will speak to Dp about using them or not. I think although I have still got some PMA I think I know the result deep down, but nothing can confirm that until friday, I suppose in the scheme of things its not that long now,
Thanks for the advise
Take care
Love
Mango xxxx


----------



## cookies81 (Aug 24, 2009)

Sammy so sorry sweets  your bfp is just around the corner 

Jackleen
wooooohoooo thats good news  thanx for giving us hope

Mango
I would step away from the pee sticks if I were you   it will do you no good (says she who is secretly planning to test 2morow)
Afm tmi alert; I wiped and got brownish discharge then cried my eyes out and told dh it was over and he cried too but when i went back and wiped again it looked more yelloiwish and not blood like  its nothing and I get my bfp
WE ARE PREGNANT WE ARE PREGNANT WE ARE PREGNANT 
                
MORE SLEEPS!


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

hi everyone

i am on about day 5 of this wait and was wondering what advice you all had re exercise , i am going stir crazy doing nothing!


----------



## cookies81 (Aug 24, 2009)

hey LMS


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

hi there to you too cookies xXx


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi LMS,  I was told gentle walks, so have been taking the dog out for half hour walks every day, hope that helps


----------



## loopyloop (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Hope people are keeping well.

So sorry to hear about the BFN's - big hugs to you    and thinking sbout you.

Congratulations to all the BFP's  - fantastic news.

I'm now back home and reunited with my husband! Wonderful to be back together again but it is SOOOOO hot here. I'm just melting.

Glad you're feeling a bit better Mango. Try not to stress about the little bit of discharge. One of my friends had IVF and spotted on and off up until she was about 20 weeks - she now has beautiful twins!

LMS - I was told the same as smartie. I purposely asked what was ok to do because I knew I would go absolutely crazy if I just stayed at home. The nurses said to me a short leisurely walk was fine - in fact they said it would probably be better to get out if I'm used to being out and about - less stressful. So dont worry about doing that.

Well, hope everyone else is doing ok.  Lots of love to all for now. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mango2512 (Apr 29, 2009)

Hiya Ladies,

Hope your all not going too       

Sending hugs for BFN's      

Sadly my light pink bleed has now progressed into full blown AF.    I know its not over until friday but like many of you lovely ladies I have been doen this road before, Im certain i know my body well enough to know by now,But i will still hang on and test on friday but im sort of mentally preparing myself for the worst and if im wrong then I will be even more ecstatic, does that make sense

Sorry for not bringing anything more positive to the board
Take care
Love
Mango xxxx


----------



## Angels4Me (Apr 8, 2006)

Hi all

Can i join you all.....

Im in 2ww, had blasts on wednesday. Fingers crossed as this is our 3rd ivf now.

Very good luck to all 

angels xx


----------



## Lanta (Jun 27, 2010)

Hi Ladies

Mango - so sorry to hear that your AF has arrived.  But still do the test on Friday as you do hear of cases where people still get a BFP even though their period appears to have started

Jackeen - thats fantastic news on your BFP, it definitely gives all hope

LMS - the nurses told me just to carry on as normal as long as I didn't do any strenuous exercise/ heavy lifting etc.  Just remember plenty of people do exercise when they don't even know they're pregnant

Slabber - any news from your test this afternoon?

AFM - i caved in and did a HPT this morning and got a BFN.  Absolutely gutted.  I know it's 2 days before OTD but just know deep down it won't change.  Phoned the hospital and they said to carry on with the progesterone and re-test on Weds. I'm guessing it's all the progesterone that's keeping AF at bay.

Take care all and fingers crossed for some BFP's this week  

Lanta
xxx


----------



## cookies81 (Aug 24, 2009)

Mango so sorry sweety but try to keep postive till friday  it will turn out to be one of those things and you get your bfp 

Lanta
 step away from the pee sticks  and 2 days can make a diffrence come on girl no testing till wed we'r almost there   
afm: still running to the loo every 2 mins just want to make to test day  
 
WE ARE PREGNANT WE ARE PREGNANT WE ARE PREGNANT


----------



## mango2512 (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi again, 

Seem to be full of questions tonight!!!!!! Does anyone know if I can revert back to doing the cyclogest in my back doors? not really keen on doing them while bleeding, sorry Tmi
Thanks
Love
mango xxxx


----------



## chuzzle (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi Mango,

Fellow OFU person here! Can't help with the Cyclogest question I'm afraid, but just wanted to say please please please keep positive til Friday. I had light bleeding from before test date until 20 weeks with my youngest daughter and was absolutely convinced from the outset that it couldn't work. You just never know...     

Take care,
xxx


----------



## mango2512 (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks Chuzzle

Good to see you on here, not seen you appear for a while. How is the 2WW going for you? hope your not going too     

Trying to stay as positive as I can

Love
mango xxx


----------



## chuzzle (Apr 5, 2010)

All I can say is that I am glad I have been back at work since ET, or I would have gone truly mad by now! Have been trying really hard not to symptom-spot, and justifying it in my head that if this wasn't IVF, just 'normal life', I wouldn't know anything was supposed to be going on.  Boobs a bit weird though, and agree with all the people on here that said that they suddenly went 'unsore'. Are now slightly sore again and nipples very sore (eg in shower) and veinier than normal. Funny twingey pains every now and again low down in tummy.  Very aware that these symptoms could equally well be caused by (a) cyclogest, or (b) AF imminent.

Four more sleeps, if I get that far. This is my first 2WW and I had no idea it would be like this.

Love and luck to all those waiting to test, and   to all those that need it.
xxx


----------



## slabberkoekje (Jul 6, 2010)

Just a quick word to let you all know that it was a BFN for me   but I was kind of prepared for it this time - or rather am just getting used to the disappointment. Almost tempted to just try an au naturel month next month just to see how my body reacts! I've got nothing to lose......DP was more understanding this month - this fertility process puts a hell of a lot of stress on your relationship - so am trying to be a bit more blase this next month about the whole things...

Hope the rest of you can bring some good news!!!! 

Louise xx


----------



## cookies81 (Aug 24, 2009)

slabberkoekj    Im sorry sweety but Im    u suprise us with a natural bfp next month!
Mango sorry cant help how aboutu call the clinic they might help


----------



## slabberkoekje (Jul 6, 2010)

Cookies - thanks hun for your kind words - I'm going to do my best - take a bit more control of the situation - who knows - the body sometimes does strange things!! xxxx


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

hi there

just tp let you know - i was told to do cyclogest backdoor all the time by my clinic even though the sticker sid either or, so imagine it would be ok to revert xXx


----------



## JoAsh (May 27, 2010)

Sorry Mango and Slabber for your BFN


----------



## CAT_77 (Dec 7, 2009)

Morning Everyone

Sorry I haven't been on for a few days I have just been so busy at work ..... which is good as it has kept me sane and I haven't had time to constantly worry about every symptom.

As for symptoms..... I have nothing ? Boobs are no longer sore ? No cramping ?

Just mood swings and tiredness but this could be all the hard work I am doing ? 

On my day off today so just chilling   

OTD is Fri but I am in work then so not sure what to do . Can't imagine trying to get through the day if it is bad news ?

Good Luck Everyone


----------



## Mazza1971 (Aug 19, 2009)

Slabber - So sory un for your BFN    

AFM - I think it is most likely over for me. I have been to the loo and had a bit of blood when wiped (AF always starts like this with me). Obviously will test tomorrow but really think this is it


----------



## sunnysideup (Apr 7, 2009)

slabber so about your bfn fingers crossed for your to catch naturaly next month    

maryd dont give up hope quit yet test day isnt till tomorrow good luck

afm well did a response preg test this morning 8dpt of 5 day blastocysts and bfn  am still hoping that it is too early as my otd isnt till friday ..... fingers crossed that im just stressing over nothing

good luck to everone testing tomorrow and the future looking forward to some bfp


----------



## mango2512 (Apr 29, 2009)

for everyone and GL for those still to test.
Take care
Love
Mango xxxx

P.s Good old British summertime is really depressing today!!!!!


----------



## cookies81 (Aug 24, 2009)

hey ladies, maryd I think it's over for me too brown CLOTS! when wiping devastated wanted to make it to test day, oh well roll on icsi number 3


----------



## mango2512 (Apr 29, 2009)

Cookies, its still not over for us yet, but love the positive attitude about moving forward, I am already talking about our frosty!!!
Take care
Love
Mango xxxx


----------



## slabberkoekje (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks everyone for all the lovely words of encouragement.  It really cheers me up to know you are all out there rooting for me - as I am for you all!!! Big hugs to those who got a BFN -and GL for those still to test......I read that a little blood is still possibly delayed implantation blood at time around when AF should be due - so who knows eh??

           

Keep positive ladies....have decided to have a really really healthy month!!!!!


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

slabber - so sorry for your BFN 

ladies that are bleeding, keep the pma and test on otd, it would be lovely to get some suprise BFP 

AFM - am getting AF pains but no blood at the mo, so hopefully will make it to OTD on thursday, but have prepared myself for the worst and if it is a BFP then it will be a nice suprise, think its a coping strategy really!

*WE ARE PREGNANT, WE ARE PREGNANT, WE ARE PREGNANT*


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

Where has everyone gone today...i feel all alone  

hope you are all ok


----------



## Travel Girl (May 13, 2007)

Hi all

It's a BFN from me too.  Tested this morning a day early (but 14 days after IUI) and it was negative.  AF has fully arrived this afternoon so definitely game over for this time.

Gutted beyond belief.  Hoping to get back on the drugs on Thursday.  Having a scan tomorrow to see if there are any cysts and all being well will be able to start tx straight away.  Hope so.  

Going to have a glass of wine and a bath, have had neither for weeks so feel it's much deserved.  Not sure if I can stop at just one glass though.

Good luck to you all.  I truly hope there are lots of BFPs on their way.

TG xx


----------



## loopyloop (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi all,

So sorry to hear about BFN's today. I really feel for you. Big hugs   to you all.

Those who are bleeding - try and stay positive until test day. Sometimes it doesnt mean that it is all over - AFter writing about a friend of mine yesterday I read another post on here ttoday where she had bleeding before the test and up until she was 9 weeks. It can still happen. Sending lots of positive vibes        to you all.

Smartie - are you ok? Sounded a bit down on your last post. I know it must be hard but just try to remain positive. Sending a big hug      your way.

Hope eveyone else is doing ok and loads of love and luck to all those testing tomorrow.     for you all. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

Travelgirl - so sorry you got a BFN today, wishing you luck for your next tx   

loopyloop - im ok hunni, just wondered where everyone else was today that was all.

AFM - i did a test yesterday afternoon and it was negative, but still holding out hope for it to be a BFP on thursday morning!

we need some more BFP's on this thread.

love and    and    to you all

smartie x


----------



## sunnysideup (Apr 7, 2009)

travelgirl so sorry about your bfn you have a glass of wine wine hun cheers!! have a glass for me (come friday when i get my bfn ill be having more than a glass or bottle)

smartiypant no blood ....crmp af pains are good fingers crossed for you for thursday...

afm had really bad cramping today but still negative hpt im now 8dpt 5 day blast so dont know what the cramping could be as i never get af pains and she aint due till the 21st july  

lets get the luck back up and running with this site it started off so positivly so from now on bfp all round whooop whooop come on ladies


----------



## sarahh (May 20, 2006)

Hi girls, can I join on here?  A little snippet about myself: 

Already have a DD from previous ICSI tx; had EC on 7 July and although i had 10 follies i only had 5 eggs and 3 were mature - gutted; 2 fertilised and were transfered as day 2 embies on 9 July.  OTD is 21 July (blood hcg).  And I will try to stay away from the pee sticks till then!!! 

So: I know it can happen (have a DD to prove it) but also have immune issues now (on Gestone, Cyclogest, Prednisolone, Clexane, Aspirin & had IVIG and Intralipids before EC).  We had a failed cycle (biochem) last August / September. 

Am already going mad, have been feeling absolutely nothing and today my DD has a cold and I also feel like I have it (any magic remedies anyone?!) 

Sorry to all that have had BFN's recently, I know what heartache it is.    that you all have a plan for the future though, it really does help.  

Look forward to going    with you all on here!! 

Sarah xxx


----------



## carole99 (May 9, 2010)

Welcome Sarah, hope you're coping ok with 2ww.

Sending           to everyone, esp to BFNs, it's so sad. 

AFM, having strong AF cramps for 2 days, no bleeding yet but not feeling confident. I'm due to test on Friday so I'll need to wait and see. 

Good luck to everyone, hoping we get some better results soon! xxx


----------



## sunnysideup (Apr 7, 2009)

sarahh welcome to the mad house 

no secret remedy unfortunately keep strong  struggling myself DH just doesn't seem to get it but hey could just be me with all the stress

carole99 im with yu hun not feelibg confident habe you tested yet my otd is friday too    i have tested and negative .. x x xfingers crossed


----------



## chuzzle (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi sunnysideup, my OTD is also Friday - seems there's a few of us on that day.  And no, husbands don't get it do they? I've apparently been 'a little niggly' recently...! I decided this morning (seemed logical at the time!) that as my EC was two weeks ago today I should be able to test.  So did, and guess what, BFN.  Have now persuaded myself that this is because it was an internet cheapie test hence totally unreliable as a result.  So no further towards knowing.  Still having funny twinges, mainly on left side, and boobs have gone from really sore a week ago, to nothing at all, to now feeling tingly with occasional sharp shooting pains.  Weird.  Still no AF though, so still got fingers very much crossed.

Good luck to everyone waiting to test, and     to all those in need of a hug.

x


----------



## carole99 (May 9, 2010)

Hi sunnysideup, 

I've not tested yet, I'm too scared! I've decided to wait and test on thursday, that'll be 9 days post day 5 transfer which was my OTD last cycle so it should be accurate. It's so hard isn't it? Try not to worry about negative test, they can change nearer to OTD and you're still 3 days away. Maybe we'll both get BFPs!!!         

Good luck hun xxx

PS just saw your post chuzzle, good luck to you too


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Keep the PMA till friday and    for those that tested today (i did the same, tested yest and my otd is thurs) Its way too early.

good luck for those testing tomo, let the BFP's begin!

smartie x


----------



## cookies81 (Aug 24, 2009)

otd today will know result of blood hcg in 4 hrs but not confident had heavy bleed last night and still    it's just one of those things   
WE ARE PREGANT


----------



## Mazza1971 (Aug 19, 2009)

It is a BFN for me. I knew yesterday really but this is the end of the road for us. We have to move forward as a family of 3. My 30's have been spent trying to conceive and we have been blessed once. We did IVF as a last resort and I will never regret trying for a sibling for our daughter (although will be paying it off financially for a few years   ).

I wish all you other ladies success with your treatment and      for some beautiful BFP's

Take care 

Mary xx


----------



## carole99 (May 9, 2010)

Maryd            
Thinking of you honey, take care of yourself and enjoy spending time with DD    

Cookies, good luck with today,        you're just getting some early pregnancy bleeding

God luck to any other testers today, bring on some BFPs


----------



## loopyloop (Apr 15, 2010)

So sorry to hear about your BFN Mary. Sending you lots of hugs      . xxx

Cookie - really hope everything goes well for you today.        that it will be a BFP fior you.

And for those testing in a couple of days  - things do change nearer the time so try and stay positive and surprise us all!!!!!

Hi to Sarah. Hope everything goes well for you this time.

Well, I've still got a week to go and it definitely gets harder to wait doesnt it! I have absolutely NO symtons of anything. I know everyone says you shouldnt read too much into symptons but if you have nothing I guess its not looking good. But then how soon should any symptons show up? ANy ideas? Should just stop analysing and try to stay positive but is so hard to do! Am trying as hard as I can though!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!           

Hope everyone has a good wednesday - see you all soon. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lanta (Jun 27, 2010)

Hi 

Unfortunately a BFN for me too 

will feel sorry for myself today and then try and pick myself up (probably with a very large glass of vino) and focus on the FET we can do next month

all this stuff sucks. Really sorry for others than got a BFN too. Our time will come one day

as for those still waiting to test I really really hope you all get BFP's as we need some good news stories on this thread!!!

Love and hugs to all

Lanta
xxx


----------



## slabberkoekje (Jul 6, 2010)

Hey Mary - sending you big hugs and PMA - it is a turning point but you have your wonderful daughter to move forward with!!


----------



## cookies81 (Aug 24, 2009)

bfn here too wow the 14th isn't our lucky day huh! I'll be back on the icsi rollercoaster in 3 mths stronger then ever!


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

Maryd, Lanta and cookies, so sorry for you all on your BFN's wishing you good luck and hope for wherever the future takes you


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Lanta, Cookies and maryd - so so rry to see you guys got a BFN, I wish you all luck and love for whatever journey you choose to take from here xxxx


----------



## sunnysideup (Apr 7, 2009)

Lanta, Cookies and maryd  so sorry about your bfn  this site has had some sad stories come on the 15th and 16th july and all other days  from now on in lets get the bfp sticky vibes to everyone and baby dust we need it x x x x


----------



## smile1986 (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I am half way through my 2ww wuth my test date on Weds 21 July.

Good Luck to all those currently waiting!

Smile


----------



## JoAsh (May 27, 2010)

Today is not a good day for this thread...   to those of you have got BFNs. Wishing you all loads of luck for the next stage of your journey.

Fingers crossed for everyone else.  

Thinking of you all wherever you are in this 2WW nightmare.

AFM - I am going bonkers. I am going to go to see Eclipse to get my mind off things and try and sort out a few lunches with friends as hubby is away for work and if home alone for too long i can see me making a visit to Boots for a HPT.


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

Welcome smile  best of luck for your 2ww and  its a BFP for you 

JoAsh - hey hun, keep going and lets get some PMA on this thread! when is your OTD?

Hello all other ladies, how are you all today?

love
smartie x


*THIS HAS WORKED, WE ARE PREGNANT*


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Hope the ladies testing tomorrow and Friday have a whole truck load of              

Hang on in there, I wish you lots of luck and sticky vibes xxxx


----------



## loopyloop (Apr 15, 2010)

Cookies, Lanta and Mary - so sorry to hear about your BFN's. Thinking about you all.

It really hasnt been a good couple of days has ot. I agree with smartie and JoAsh - lets try and get some positive results here.

*SENDING LOADS OF POSITIVE THOUGHTS, PMA AND STICKY VIBES OUT TO EVERYONE.*

      

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JoAsh (May 27, 2010)

Thanks Smartie...my OTD is 20th July

Hear hear to PMA


----------



## Em. (Jun 13, 2010)

Hi Ladies  

As expected it is a BFN for me too  

Wishing all the ladies testing over the next few days loads of luck - please give us some good news.

Em xx


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Sorry to hear your news Em.    to you and your DH xxxxx


----------



## Em. (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks hun, much appreciated.

I hope you are doing well. xx


----------



## sunnysideup (Apr 7, 2009)

SO SORRY EM FOR YOUR BFN

DID ANOTHER 1ST RESPOSE TODAY AND BFN  OTD FRIDAY BUT NOT FEELING TO HOPEFUL 

COME ON LADIES BRING SOME GOOD NEWS TO THIS POST GOOD LUCK EVERYONE


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi Em, - so sorry on your BFN today


----------



## Em. (Jun 13, 2010)

Sunnyside up - I   that it is too early and come Friday you get your BFP. 

Thanks ladies, it is fab having the support. xx


----------



## JoAsh (May 27, 2010)

Em - So sorry to hear about your BFN.  

Sunny side up - Hang in there. Things could still change by Friday


----------



## CAT_77 (Dec 7, 2009)

So sorry to hear all the BFN's on here today   

   to you all and     for all those still in waiting. 

I only have until Fri to wait now and I am quite impressed with myself for not testing early. Haven't planned to buy the tests until tomorrow so nothing in the house to tempt me. 

Feeling very tired and PMT'ED ..... but still hoping and keeping my fingers firmly crossed

Good Luck everyone 

Cat

PS. Does anyone feel quite positive that they are going to share some good news with us soon ?


----------



## chuzzle (Apr 5, 2010)

for all the BFN's today, so sorry for you.

CAT77, I am also testing on Friday (seem to be a few of us) and whilst I have had really very negative times when I've been completely sure it hasn't worked (why should it? the consultant only gave us 5-10% chance... etc) I've actually had quite a good day today.  Largely due to my boobs, which have gone from completely normal to very tingly, nipples sore and struggling to be disguised by padded bra. (Sorry for TMI there!) Feel very aware of them, if you know what I mean, but in a different way to how they are pre-AF.  Actually feel like they have done when I've been pg before, but daring not to think about that.  Tested negative a couple of days ago (knew it was too early), but not going to now before Friday, and kind of enjoying the thought that it might have worked, just for a few days longer.

Fingers crossed for all those of us waiting to test - there must be some good news on here soon!

x


----------



## vixfontaine (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi all. New on here. Only because i'm going crazy. On my second ivf ,(first sadly had nothing to replace) Now im on day 6 after ET.
This time we had 2 Agrades,4 cell, With day 2 of ET. My boobs are so so sort. and bloated. Very hot too. ..faint line on test today but no idea if thats still my shoot. beta test on 22nd.. This has to be the hardest part , I feel im going nuts. ...


----------



## CAT_77 (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi Chuzzle

Sounds like you are having some very positive symptoms    I hope it is good news for you on Friday   

I am not sure how I am feeling at the moment. Been really positive until today and just feel really really tired and run down. Had mild period pains and just thinking the worst.

Good Luck Everyone

Cat x


----------



## mango2512 (Apr 29, 2009)

Hiya ladies,

Well not long til test day for me and although im still bleeding im still      for a miracle!!!!
Sending loads and loads of PMA FOR EVERYONE!!!!
​                                   ​      DONT GIVE UP      DONT GIVE UP     ​​                        ​​     WE WILL ALL GET PREGNANT     ​​     WE WILL ALL HAVE BEAUTIFUL BABIES     ​​     WE WILL ALL BECOME MUMMIES     ​​     OUR DREAMS WILL COME TRUE, TODAY,TOMORROW OR SOMETIME SOON     ​                   ​​


----------



## sarahh (May 20, 2006)

Hi all, sorry for the BFN's today, is so so hard isn't it   

Maryd - I'm in the same boat as you were - trying for a sibling - well done on making your decision to stick as a family of 3 - its difficult and one I haven't got the head round yet. 

Smile - we have the same OTD and I sincerely hope we will both be smiling that day      

Good luck to all those testing tomorrow                         
 

Sarah xx


----------



## leann (Sep 14, 2006)

Hey guys,

Im 2nd cycle clomid - OTD 24/07


----------



## Gribbie (Apr 19, 2010)

Hello - I'm on my first ICSI with PGD cycle, got 2 on board with OTD of 26/07 - my clinic said to test 16 days after transfer and they were 6 days old when popped back in - no way can I wait that long without going


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

So sorry to read all the BFN posts today, my second blood test was worse that my first so another bichemical for me.  

This is a long and painful journey, the dissapointment gets easier to accept as txt's go on.  I got BFP on my first cycle and thought I was the luckiest person in the world, I'm hoping I can finally accept it's time to move on and accept parent free life.  Eight is defiantley not my lucky number though. 

Good luck for the next round of tests ladies


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

jackeen    so sorry hun

welcome leann and gribbie, welcome to the 2ww madness

sarahh - thanks hun   

gl for those testing tomo


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

Morning Lovely ladies

It's a BFP for us!!!!!!!!!!!!!

woop woop

love
smartie x


----------



## loopyloop (Apr 15, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS SMARTIE!    

ABsolutely fantastic news!

ABout time we had a BFP - Long may it continue!           xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cookies81 (Aug 24, 2009)

Smartie      congrats on your    and now you've broken the curse and we will hear more bfp news


----------



## cookies81 (Aug 24, 2009)

Jakeen    I dont know y this happens to us you would think with all we have to go through chemical pregnanices, M/C and ectopics should be out of the deal but what can I say ivf is a gamble and a game where there are no rules just pure luck but you know that no matter how many times you strike out you have to win it's the law of propabilities


----------



## Lanta (Jun 27, 2010)

Wow Smartie that's fantastic news. Congratulations!!!! 

Finally a BFP, here's hoping there's some more before the weeks out

Lanta x


----------



## mango2512 (Apr 29, 2009)

Hiya Smartie,

Well what can I say.................WELL DONE, CONGRATULATIONS, FAB NEWS, THE FUTURE LOOKS BRIGHT,OVER THE MOON FOR YOU, HOORAY, YIPPEE................
I think that pretty much covers it,

Huge       for you and Dp, heres wishing you a fabulous 8 months
Love
mango xxxx


----------



## mango2512 (Apr 29, 2009)

Jackeen, Im so so sorry, I hope you can come through this, its so hard, sending you lots of     
Take care hunni
Love
Mango xxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Just popped by to say HUGE congrats to Smartiepants! Yay!      

Good luck to everyone still to test    

I had some brown bleeding Mon which turned red Tues - now it's almost gone and back to brown - and my scan yesterday showed a perfect 7mm lil bean with a flickering heartbeat.
No explanation for bleeding - I think sometimes our bodies still believe we're having an af or it could be some old womb lining - SO don't worry too much if you have had bleeding - it's not always bad ( Mango    - hang in there ) xxxxxxxxx


----------



## mango2512 (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks Kizzymouse, sadly mine has been since Sunday   Have been testing, all BFN's     bit OTD is tomorrow so will see what that brings................ Hopefully a miracle!!!!!
Congratulaions on you little heartbeat, so pleased for you
Take care
Love
mango xxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Mango, hope you get your miracle


----------



## Jaimeb (Jul 7, 2010)

Mango I have everything crossed for you  

Congratulations Smartie, it must be the most amazing feeling  

Good luck to all testers  

My test date is the 19th July, however others who had a 5 day blastocyst on the same day as me (5/7) are testing on the 16th so I have decided I will test tomorrow and again on Monday.

2 days ago I was so sure that I was pregnant, but my spotting got much heavier yesterday and has carried on today. I'm trying to keep up the positive feeling I had, but it has gone  

 for the BFN's keep trying


----------



## mango2512 (Apr 29, 2009)

JamieB, Thank you and dont give up just because you are bleeding, I still havnt, tomorrow will reveal all for me, I hope yours is just a blip, keeping everything crossed for you
Good luck
Love
mango xxx


----------



## Jaimeb (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi Mango, you are brave testing everyday, that would drive me mad  . There have been too many BFN's this week, we need to be the BFP's!


----------



## mango2512 (Apr 29, 2009)

I think its a copign mechanism, If tomorrow shows anything other than a negative ill be over the moon, if not ive already started to sort of get my head around things xxx


----------



## gracey88 (Mar 9, 2010)

Heya every1, good luck to eveyone waiting and   . I have just had icsi and had 2 eggs but back!

please can you add  me to the list i had ICSI and my OTD is July 28th

Thanks

gracey xxx


----------



## Jaimeb (Jul 7, 2010)

Well Mango you have been in the game a lot longer than me, if we don't see a BFP from you tomorrow then we know you will never give up until you do. Please let you have a BFP  

I always think of my cousin who has had 23 IVF cycles from age 28 to 42 with 2 delightful girls now. She is a trooper.

Good luck Gracey


----------



## mango2512 (Apr 29, 2009)

You seem to know me ver well!!!! The one dream I will never give up on is becoming a Mum, Family mean so much to me that I want one of my own and I will keep going and going!!!
I wish you all the luck in the world for your Tx
Love
Mango xxx


----------



## Jaimeb (Jul 7, 2010)

Yep Mango we have to be desperate to do what we all do ha!  
Tomorrow will tell, Love Jaime x


----------



## sunnysideup (Apr 7, 2009)

smartie amazing news on your bfp  gives us hope as ive tested agiain early this morning and bfn  so hoping that we all get miracles for tomorrow and see 2 lines instead of that horrible one ....
            
all of us testing tomorrow iv got everything crossed hopefully there will be plenty of miracles tomorrow x x x 

AMAZING NEWS AGAIN SMARTIE    

i wish everyone all the luck in the world and hope you all get your dreams of being a mummy x x  x


----------



## mumoneday (Jul 13, 2007)

Big      to those who need them. 

Big    to smartie - fab news ! 

GOOD LUCK TO ALL TESTING TOMORROW. 

love Pip


----------



## poppylou (Mar 3, 2009)

hi please can i join had e/t this morning have 2 on board and its a day 3 transfer and test on 29th july which i hope is a good sign as its my dad's birthday x


----------



## JoAsh (May 27, 2010)

Hi,

Welcome Poppyloua nd Gracey, hopefully we will help you get through the next 2 weeks with your sanity in check.

At last a BFP...congrats smartie.

GL to all of your testing tomorrow, everything is crossed.


----------



## Em. (Jun 13, 2010)

Congratulations Smartie - wonderful news.

Good luck for tomorrows testers. 

Em xx


----------



## loopyloop (Apr 15, 2010)

Just to say GOOD LUCK to all those testing tomorrow - there seems to be loads of you!

Lets have the great news from today carrying on into tomorrow          .

Thinking about you all and sending lots of love.      xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sunnysideup (Apr 7, 2009)

going mad .... if i had 5 day blasts transfered on the 5th July when is my test date ... (grasping at straws now hoping iv got a extra day to make 2 lines instead of the one)  my nurse at the clinic 1st put the date down as Monday the 19th then i told her that they were blasts so she said "oh thats 2 days earlier" making it the 17th (sat)  but when i had letter off the embryologist she said it was the 16th i tested  

from the crazy lady xx  hope you are all doing better than i am lol


----------



## JoAsh (May 27, 2010)

sunnysideup - i had blasts transferred on the 7th and I have been given a OTD of 20th July (that will be 14dpt) so if you were the 5th that would make it sunday. Our clinics may have different protocol though.


----------



## sunnysideup (Apr 7, 2009)

Joash thanks for the reply ...that gives me an extra day carnt give up hope not quit yet thanks x x x x


----------



## sarahh (May 20, 2006)

Smartie - woohoooo!!! Go girl!!! Well done you,    you have a sticky one there   

Good luck to everyone else testing tomorrow.        Come on, bring on the BFP's   

Sunnysideup - a blood hcg test would be valid 14 days after EC so work out when EC would have been for your 5 day blast and add on 14 days and that should be test day - maybe give it an extra day if you are only doing POAS test.  

Sarah x


----------



## chuzzle (Apr 5, 2010)

Smartie - Huge congratulations! Here's to the next 8 months for you!

I'm due to test tomorrow and whilst I think I've been relatively calm about things so far, I am now seriously stressed out.  Add to this the fact that DH has been overseas on business since Monday, and doesn't get back until late tomorrow evening (he is phoning at 7.30am my time but it's not quite the same is it?) I know there's nothing that can be done about it, but feel seriously alone at the moment. Apart from him, nobody knows about our treatment (apart from you all of course!) 

Anyway, whinge over. Hope anyone waiting to test tomorrow is hanging on in there - one more sleep! Big giant hugs to all that need them.

x


----------



## carole99 (May 9, 2010)

Congrats smartie, that's lovely news, finally a  

Sadly it's bad news for me, started bleeding heavily last night so phoned clinic and they did a blood test today rather than tomorrow and it's a definate   Feeling pretty gutted but ready to start again with fresh cycle next month, it has to work eventually. Maybe 5th time lucky...

Wishing the best of luck to tomorrows other testers, mango, chuzzle, sunnysideup, anyone else whose testing, I'll be thinking about you all xxx


----------



## slabberkoekje (Jul 6, 2010)

[font=georgia]Hey there ladies - this month is maybe over for me - but wanted to wish all those getting their results tomorrow good luck and here's to many BFPs!!!!!!!            [/font]


----------



## CAT_77 (Dec 7, 2009)

Congratulations Smartie !!!!!

Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow. I can't believe I have lasted until OTD and also how nervous I am . I hope I can sleep !!!!!

Sending you all lots of lucky fairy dust


----------



## CAT_77 (Dec 7, 2009)

OMG OMG OMG ..................... BFP FROM ME !!!!!!

I AM SO EXCITED BUT NERVOUS.

GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE ELSE TESTING TODAY AND THOSE STILL IN WAITING.

CAT


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

CAT - huge congratulations hunnie     enjoy the next 8 months


----------



## Nic&#039;n&#039;Lau (Jul 19, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS SMARTIE & CAT_77 !!!!    fantastic news!!! 8 more months of TLC for you both then ... perfect.

Love and best wishes to you both and to all the fellow TWW.
Nic xx


----------



## K8O (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi

Congrats Smartie and Cat - am really pleased for you both!

BFN for me...absolutely devastated.  Still have 4 frosties so will see what the future holds.

Hugs 

Kxx


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

K80 - So sorry hun, wishing you lots of luck for your frosties   

thanks hopeful nic


----------



## mango2512 (Apr 29, 2009)

Congratulation Cat, may the future be bright for you

Sadly a BFN for us, was expecting it really but its still hard.
I have to phone the unit soon with my result and ill be asking about my frostie!!!! Im eager to have it asap, nothing keeps me doen for long.

I would like to say a big big thank you to all you lovely ladies for all your support over thses last few weeks, its such an emotional rollercoaster and its great to be able to share my journey with others in the same position, I will still be around, hoping to see lots of BFPs in the near future and im desperately hoping i may be on a 2WW very very soon, god am i a sucker for punishment lol, I thrive on it!!!
Take care
Love
Mango xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Mango, sorry to hear your news, but you sound really strong and positive - and I'm sure your little frostie is the ONE!!


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi Mango - so sorry that you got a BFN this time, wishing you loads of luck with your little frostie   

take care
smartie x


----------



## kcantwait (Jan 8, 2009)

Mango, so so sorry hun, pray your frostie is The One       
Sorry to the other ladies too


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Sorry to hear that so many of you have BFN todays,   

Comgratulations cat!!!! Enjoy yourself!!! xxxxx


----------



## Mazza1971 (Aug 19, 2009)

Mango - Sorry hunny that this was not your time    . Let the frostie be the one   

Smartiepants - Congrats on your BFP    

To all others that have got the BFP's Congratulations.

    to all who got a BFN


----------



## mango2512 (Apr 29, 2009)

Just wanted to wish everyone luck for their OTD's,      

   to see lots more BFP's

Im waiting for the nurse to phone me this afternoon to have a chat about this cycle, hoping to find out how soon I can use my frosty, I want it asap.

GL everyone, keep the PMA going.

                       
Take care
Love
Mango xxxx


----------



## chuzzle (Apr 5, 2010)

Congratulations for the BFPs today.

Mine's a BFN sadly.  Not really got my head round it yet as been at work all morning.  Odd thing though, while test was negative, AF showing no signs of arriving either.  Am I clutching at straws to think things may change by tomorrow?  Guess I know deep down that I'm kidding myself (although I have heard it can happen). Seems weird though because my AF always arrives bang on time and very regularly. Maybe it's the Cyclogest that's delayed it. Sorry, rambling now...

Like you Mango, am waiting for nurse to call me back to discuss cycle so we can decide on what to do next (no frosties for us).

Take care everybody,
x


----------



## mango2512 (Apr 29, 2009)

So sorry Chuzzle, thought you were going to be lucky     
Not really been a good news day today has it

I had my phonecall and I can start again in September!!!! Yay...not too long.
Already worked out my dates and AF should arrive around the 4th September, were also having non medicated so shouldnt take that long and really looking forward to a pretty much drug free cycle, In the meantime going to keep myself busy finishing the house, Dp has decorated it top to bottom, new build so has to do all the crack filling work, Ive just got to add my personal touch to it now.

Wishing all you lovely ladies lots of luck and happiness for the future in whatever you are doing xxxxxxxx


----------



## loopyloop (Apr 15, 2010)

SO sorry to hear about all the BFN's today. It really hasnt been a good day. Know there is nothing anyone can say to make it any better but want you all to know you are in my thoughts   . ANd good luck in whatever decisions you make and decide to do next.

Congratulations CAT - think you are the only BFP today!  Hope you enjoy every minute of it.

Loads of love to all for now. xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mumoneday (Jul 13, 2007)

Congratulations to Cat   

        to everyone else who got a    today. I know how hard it is.

Please try to keep on going this journey - it was 5th IVF lucky for us - don't give up. 

Love Pip


----------



## sunnysideup (Apr 7, 2009)

As guessed bfn for me too  ....  been out spending money on myself retail therapy nothing like it had hair done too 
A sibling for my little girl isnt going to happen right now maybe if i win the lottery i can do as mush treatment as i wanted to get a sibling ... sorry for the bfn and congrats to the lucky bfp  i hope thet the rest of you due to test will get your wishes for now good luck

ill keep looking to see you all get your bfp come on ladies


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

So sorry Sunny, take care hun xxxx


----------



## sarahh (May 20, 2006)

Just lost a long post! 

Sorry to all the BFN's today (Slabber, K80, Carole, Mango, sunnyside, & anyone else I've missed sorry!), life just sucks sometimes, sending you lots of   , take some time out to heal and take care of yourselves. 

Cat - wooooo hoooooooooo well done on your BFP, hope you have a stress free pg   

AFM getting twinges here and there but trying to keep my spirit up (it works for about 5 mins   ) and counting down the days.... 

Come on those BFP's                               

Good luck to all those testing tomorrow, 

Sarah x


----------



## slabberkoekje (Jul 6, 2010)

[font=georgia]Just popped in to send a mental hug to all those ladies who got a BFN and a big CONGRATULATIONS to the BFPss!!! We have to keep our PMA - it's not always easy but on this site we can chat to each other and for me personally it makes a world of difference!!! Who knows maybe we will meet up on the next thread - I hope so - it has been lovely being in the same boat as all you lovely ladies!!!!!!          [/font]


----------



## chablisgal (Oct 3, 2008)

Please could someone help me??

I am now 12 dpt... I had a blood test on Fri (Day 11) and it has come back as an hcg of 7. I am told that over 50 is positive and under 2 is negative. The Dr (having said this was a negative) then called back and said he wants me to o for another blood test on Teues (Day 15) Is it worth holding out any hope at all or should I juat get on and down that large bottle of wine that has my name on it??!!

It sounds to me like my body thought about getting pregnant then thought 'nah, lets not bother'  GREAT!!!

Sorry for the 'me' post, I am just really struggling here. If the door has been closed, fine. Just close it properly!!

xx


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi Chablisgirl

i dont really know if i can help but as you are only 12dpt i would hold on for the bloodtest on tuesday, a lot can change in a couple of days and this is what your dr wants so he obviously hasnt given up on you!.  Have you done a hpt too?  Keep the Pma hun and stay away from the wine!

hope this helps a little   

smartie x


----------



## Gribbie (Apr 19, 2010)

My bad - I weakened and bought a couple of tests today - tomorrow I'll be 8dpt (6 day transfer with a cavitating morola and a 9 cell).  I'm feeling sick, sore boobs, sensitive nipples, constipation, migraine, tried, grumpy, emotional, lost weight...worth testing early I think.


----------



## RachaelHorsfield (Jun 30, 2010)

Hiya ladies, well started my 2WW today and I can't wait for it to be over, it's all I can think about   We're ttc naturally whilst waiting for tx to start. 

I already bought a test....I know, Iknow, but they were on offer    I just hope my will power can last.

Well looking forward to going     over the next 2 weeks. Good luck to all!!    

Rach x


----------



## helenk1975 (Jun 26, 2010)

Please can I be added

test date 20th July 

Cheers


----------



## MrsStreet (Aug 28, 2009)

Skybreeze, can you update the list for me please, BFN for me this time.

Hugs and kisses to all you lovely ladies, thanks for the support. Good luck on your journeys.

Sarah.

x


----------



## Samb1256 (Jul 9, 2008)

hi all
May I be added too please? My OTD is 22 July. 

    to everyone on this rollercoaster of a 2ww

Special   for those that have got a BFN. I know what it feels like and I am dreading the last few days of the 2ww. It was excruciating last time.

Congrats to all the BFPs - Take super care of yourselves for the 8 months ahead. 

xx
Sam


----------



## CAT_77 (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi Ladies 

Just thought I would pop on and see how everyone is getting on. Even after a BFP you still panic with every twinge ache and pain. Now on a long 3 week wait before scan !

Good luck everyone. Keep positive !

Love 

Cat x


----------



## gracey88 (Mar 9, 2010)

heya everyone,   to eveyone that has had BFN this month and   to everyone in the wait....think it is really guna drag the next week and a half. Meant to be going back to work 2mrw but think i may try and have the rest if the week off up to the OTD as very nervous about it all.

Wish when people said try not to get your hopes up it was that easy!

xx


----------



## Smorkie (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi Ladies

Sooooooooo gd to hear all the BFP's here.

We arrived back Thurs from IB Alicante with 2 Grade Embies on board (sadly no frosties-only 3 out of 9 fertilized) DEIVF

Due to test 20 July...

God I had blocked how awful this 2ww is........

Had spotting and cramping since day 3 post ET and have been sooooooooooooooo +ive. 

Until......

used first response this am and BFN . Devasted after feeling angry and now just numb. But then...is it too early to test with DE?? am I just holding on to a teeniest bit of hope to get us thru to tues.... cant bear to post on the IB thread and don't even want to walk thru hospital doors again just to be told what I think we know already... Feel like texting a lady I met out there who is testing same day but she hasnt posted since returning either..

Sorry to post so -ively, just beside myself. DH v v v v supportive but both crying, hugging and silence is doing my head in. 

Already felt bad enough taking last few days off school to get treatment and now thankfully have the summer hols to 'recover' or dare I dare I say it 'try again' after all IB have said its possible straight after next period which is now due next week. Seems like best op whilst got time off but is it right otherwise when would be the ideal time

I hate this and I hate me. Sorry this is a 'me' post! Just needed to vent my anger/emotions

Sx


----------



## mumoneday (Jul 13, 2007)

Smorkie          waitv until Tuesday and see what that brings before deciding what you want to do. OTD is given to us for a reason - you may have tested to early hun. 

I am a teacher too and I know what you mean about summer hols may be best time in order to try again. it may be best for the school but please DO WHAT IS BEST FOR YOU. Us teachers seem to find it hard to take time off - granted we get long hols but they are dictated to us! 

PLEASE try and keep up the positivity. 
I will be thinking of you and    for good news from you on Tuesday. 

Love Pip


----------



## loopyloop (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I havent written for a couple of day  - hope ervyone is ok.

Mrs STreet - so sorry to hear about your BFN. Sending big hugs      to you. 

Hi to all the new ladies. How are we all? I'm beginning to go slightly crazy now. Its so difficult this crazy 2ww. Like a couple others have said - I think I had blocked how awful it actually is. Its our first year wedding anniversary today and I kind of wanted to test tghis morning - just thought that if my any chance it was positive then it would be a great anniversary present. However DH pointed out that if it was negative today I would just go into a total depression for the next few days - always the voice of reason he is!

Smorkie - firstly dont worry about moaning at all - we all do it! I know the result this morning will have been awful but try to stay positive. It can always change in the last couple of days and it does do - its not just a myth! SO keep thinking positive    and hopefully tuesday morning that 1 line will turn into 2. I am    for you.

As for me, I've had cramps for the last couple of days. I  just have a feeling this wont be our time as the cramps are exactly what happened last time. But you never know I guess. We will see.

Hope everyone is well and      for everyone.

Sending lots of sticky vibes  to all those who are testing soon! Good luck to those for tomorrow as well. Loads of love. xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smorkie (Feb 24, 2010)

Hiya Pip and Loopyloop

Thank you so much for your kind words. 

I think you are really strong for waiting. I waited the last two times and really thought it was going to be diff this time.....

wishing you both lots of love and     and    

Do you know or have you read of anyone who has had neg with HPT and test postive Beta results

Sx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Smorkie - I have heard of that happening - sometimes if hcg is low tests won't pick it up but beta hcg test will as it is more sensitive seeing as it's blood.

good luck


----------



## Smorkie (Feb 24, 2010)

Thx4 letting me kno Kizzymouse, its a ray of hope


----------



## JojoGege (Jul 4, 2010)

Unfortunately we are a BFN. Hoping for better luck next time. This is so cruel. 
Good luck to anyone waiting to test x


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

jojogege - so sorry on your BFN today and best of luck for your future tx


----------



## sarahh (May 20, 2006)

Smorkie - I had a negative HPT and a positive beta hcg reading last time - but the reason for the -ve test was that hcg was not high  and then lowered so had a biochem - so usually a First Response (which measures an hcg reading of 25 or above) SHOULD  be accurate if you use it on official test day (which is when they work out what your hcg levels should be).  If you are testing really really early for some reading then obviously a blood hcg is far more accurate but may still be v low so you won't know whether is a failing pg or a very early low rising hcg level IYKWIM.......    

Jojo - sorry to hear of your BFN.  

Started with the af style cramps all over today - but I know its not necessarily bad but you can't help but think the worst can you.  Oh well,  here's counting down till wednesday...... 

Good luck to all those testing tomorrow     

Sarah xx


----------



## mango2512 (Apr 29, 2009)

Good Morning Ladies,

Just wanted to pop and and wish all you testers GL for today and the rest of the week.
I hope and pray that your dreams come true

xxxxx


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

hi everyone

i am now 12dpt3dt and my otd isnt unti 17dpt

i just wondered what dates you were all given for testing, i always thought that 14 days was about average and it seems to be taking forever to get here!!! and yes we are considering testing early but have managed to hang off so far!!!!!

do you think that weds which is 14dpt is too soon??

L xx


----------



## Smorkie (Feb 24, 2010)

Cheers Sarah, you have given me a little reay of sunshine to hold to until tom  

Sending loads a         and praying for all testing today and with us tom        for bfp's

 Sarah xx


----------



## RachaelHorsfield (Jun 30, 2010)

Good luck smorkie       you get your BFP!!! sending lots of


----------



## sarahh (May 20, 2006)

linlou - OMG why are they telling you to wait so long, I am testing (albeit with a blood hcg) 14dpec so it will be 12days post day 2 transfer. 

My advice is buy a First Response which measures hcg of 25 or above (Clearblue is hcg of 50) and test either later today or tomorrow morning.  Good luck     

Sarah h x


----------



## gracey88 (Mar 9, 2010)

heya i was told to test 14 days after ET which will be 28th july. Driving me mad!

good luck to every1 waiting and    to every1 that has had BFN so far. 

Been having cramps since about day 2 on and off, anybody wlse experianced this?

graceyxx


----------



## loopyloop (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi all,

Welcome to all the new ladies. Hope everything goes well for you all this time. 

So sorry to hear about you BFN Jojo. Thinking about you at this horrible time and sending lots of hugs your way   .

Sarah - I'm supposeed to be testing wed too and have AF cramps for the last couple of days so not holding out much hope. Thinking about testing tomorrow - a day early I know but DH has a day off tomorrow. Think my clinic leaves it quite late to test as well - 18 dpo? Is this late? Not sure what to do! Know I should really just wait til wed but its hard!

Mango, thanks for your message to everyone - its really kind of you and hope everything goes well for you next time with your frosties.

To everyone else, hope you are all staying strong and thinking lots of good thoughts   !

Good luck to those for tomorrow and lots of love for now. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Samb1256 (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi to everyone - sorry I haven't been on much. To be honest I have banned myself from the internet and ff due to my obsessive nature








I am not normally obsessive but as you can imagine the 2ww brings out the obsessed in all of us!!! I had cramping 4dp3dt and 5dp3dt so hoping that was implantation but I am not analysing it much, no really I'm not, not! I am very tired and a bit emotional, particularly today as I don't feel pregnant today. My cramping has subsided and I don't have the extreme tiredness I had on Friday and Saturday. I am dreading the next 3 days it is absolutely excruciating. It is the waiting you know?

I hope you are all doing well. I have read over everyone's post so am up to date but excuse me if I don't write to you individually. Sending lots of







to all.

Sam


----------



## JoAsh (May 27, 2010)

Hi everyone,

My OTD is tomorrow BUT AF arrived last night so it is all over for us, will still test tomorrow but pretty sure it will be BFN    

Good luck to you all whether your are still on you 2WW or waiting for your next tx.


----------



## sarahh (May 20, 2006)

JoAsh - have heard of plenty of people having bleeds and still getting a BFP so still make sure you take your meds (v important) and test tomorrow. 

Loopy - do you count 18dpo as 18days post egg collection?  If so then yes, this is really late, don't know why some clinics prolong the agony for longer than is necessary.  

Good luck to all testing tomorrow       and everyone else not due to test - STEP AWAY FROM THE P STICKS!    

Sarah x


----------



## Jaimeb (Jul 7, 2010)

BFN for me  , spotting turned to AF by Wednesday so was expecting it, even though many experience this and get a BFP. Getting organised for round 3 in September. 

Good luck testers!  

Sorry to all the BFN's  , prepare yourselves for the next one  .

I wish all new Mum's to be beautiful healthy babies x


----------



## Samb1256 (Jul 9, 2008)

Jaimeb and Joash -     still wait until OTD and do another test though. As we know people bleed all the time and still get BFPs. My heart is with you. 

I have low continuous cramping now. Still not analysing it too much.  Feeling less hopeful as the hours go by. But trying desperately to be positive; I believe that is so important! 

So plenty of PMA for everyone still waiting!!!!! 

 

Sam x


----------



## DEBBIEW (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi Everyone, sorry for butting in 

I am currently half way through my first 2ww and i swear ive totally lost the plot..   .i started out very optimistic and actually sailed through the first week but im started to panic its all over for me, i had 1 embie transferred on 9/7, my egg collection was 7/7....... so im currently on day 11 past transfer. i had all the usual cycloest symptoms the first week, sore bobbies, bloating etc but On friday 16/7 i had horrendous cramps worse than i ever get with af, they were gone by sat and i havent had them since......but i noticed yesterday when i wiped some brown discharge not loads but enough to scare the hell out of me    so sorry for the tmi      im scared af is on her way.  I also was really stupid and tested yesterday it was only day 10 so obviously it was a negative and now ive made my self  worse, do you think its all over? just looking for a little reassurance so i can make it through last few days without going crazy..........my otd is 25/7 which is more like a 3ww than a 2ww.      im guessing if i test on fri 23/7 it should give me a real result  thanks for any help you can give me   

good luck to everyone else who is currently on the 2ww, fingers crossed for us all


----------



## Smorkie (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi Sam, ur an inspiration staying so positive, wishing you all the very best and loads a PMA!

I tested neg again this am with first response and to be honest do not want to go to hosptial for beta cos in my heart I know result now yet again.

Thinkin of makin most of schools hols and goin straight back to spain for another round in aug but will mean missing start of term....feeling so guilty....

not sure now when AF came cos was kidding myself just heavy spotting, how will i work out my day 21?

God life sucks, blasted 2ww, wish they could just hypnotise me for the 14 days then click fingers to wake us on OTD  
Sxx


----------



## loopyloop (Apr 15, 2010)

Hey Ladies,

ITA A    FOR ME! I cant believe it - neither can DH - he is sat in total shock and hasnt really said much this morning! So it just goes to show that those AF cramps I have been feeling for the last couple of days weren't AF cramps at all! So everyone have faith   ! I also thought that with it being FET, there would be no chance but it has proved me wrong! Just absolutely amazed.

So sorry to hear about your BFN Jamieb. I know it is an awful thing and I really feel for you. Sending you lots of love and hugs     .

Well, hope everyone else is ok and good luck to anyone else testing today. 

Loads of love to all and loads of VERY positive vibes           to you. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Smorkie, just seen your post before I posted this - I know its hard but just wait until you get your results from the hospital  - you never know. Got everything crossed for you. xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mazza1971 (Aug 19, 2009)

Loopyloop -


----------



## Samb1256 (Jul 9, 2008)

Congratsulations Loopyloop!!!!    That is great news!!!!

Smorkie - hang in there until tomorrow? I am praying for you that it'll be a welcome +ve.    We need our BFPsssssssss!

Debbiew -  I had EC on 7/7 and ET on 10/7 and my OTD is 22/7 which is 15 post EC so surely you'll be able to test then? I also had very bad cramping on Thursday and Friday and extreme tiredness and now I just have a low ache, Sat and sun I had very little noticeable cramping. The awful thing is I am in the same boat and I can't reassure you any more than having to go through this ecruciating wait until OTD. No testing until Thursday (which is my OTD) your hcg levels should be good by then.  ok?


----------



## mumoneday (Jul 13, 2007)

Congratulations Loopy Loop!   ! FANTASTIC NEWS!  

love Pip


----------



## DEBBIEW (Oct 19, 2009)

thanks you for responding samb, much appreciated, this 2ww sure is hellish xxx   


oh and those with BFP congratualtions    xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## smithii (May 26, 2010)

Hi i have 2 embryos on board in my 2ww, Test date 26th July.
Has anyone had any positive indication they have taken!!!!!

Please add me to your list

Goodluck to all
And congratulation to those with BFP


----------



## gracey88 (Mar 9, 2010)

congrats loopylooop! so happy 4 u

it is really reassuring as i have been having AF alot so hope it is a positive sign rather than a negative!

   

      going to every1 in the big wait and    to those who have had BFN you will get there

gracey x


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

sarahh - thanks hun i have been ang got first responce this lunch am goign to test first thing tomoz which will be 14 days post fet!!!! hopefully will be accurate and a bfp!!!! when is your otd?

loopy - congratulation woo hoo!!!!!

good luck everyone

L xx


----------



## mango2512 (Apr 29, 2009)

Well done Loopyloo, congrats to you and DP xxxxx


----------



## Samb1256 (Jul 9, 2008)

hi 

I did a sneaky HPT. I was buying them to test tomorrow morning, first pee of the morning etc etc... 

I couldn't help myself. one of the tests claim to be able to detect from 4 days before your period is due.  Anyway It was looking at me while I was drinking my decaf coffee at home, so I gave it a bash. I got a   

I haven't told DH he is in work. I was thinking of doing a clear blue digital in the morning to be sure and putting it in my wedding anniversary card (which is tomorrow, Wednesday). He wouldn't understand the line but if it is written in black and white (albeit in French) he'll get it!  

I am trying not to get too excited so am keeping quiet for the moment but I felt I had to tell you guys!!! I am really hoping it is true. OTD not for another two days and the blood test will prove it right or wrong. so I am just hanging in there praying for it to be true.


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies (Jun 17, 2007)

Samb...Congrats on your BFP...Thats a great idea about the card

CHristina


----------



## Mazza1971 (Aug 19, 2009)

Mrs O - Just read your profile. Huge congrats on having twins!!!


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

sam - fantastic news hun!!! woo hooo!!!!! when did you have transfer?

L xx


----------



## sarahh (May 20, 2006)

linlou - I'm testing tomorrow too         

Loopylou - thought you were due to test tomorrow - have you been naughty!! Congrats on your BFP and to Sam too.  Woohoo    

Good luck to all those testing tomorrow! 

Sarah x


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

sarah - good luck hun!!!     is tomorrow your otd? when was et? and how you feeling? sorry a barage of Q?s im a tad excited lol


----------



## sarahh (May 20, 2006)

linlou - yes tomorrow is otd - I've lasted till OTD!!  I didn't see the point in doing it sooner tbh just give me more agony.  So I'm just having the blood test tomorrow and thats that!! 

My EC was on 7 July and my ET was day 2 on 9 July - unfortunately only had 2 embies so they decided best to put them back in at that stage rather than wait.  Well I've been having the usual 2ww symptoms - sore breasts at start, gone now, had funny pains around possible implantation time but now just on & off af type cramps.  Am eating like a horse but then I'm on a high dose of steriods because this is a cycle with immune treatment too.....  

How about you?  

Any girls with BFP's feel like sharing their symptoms / lack of symptoms? 

Sarah x


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

hi sarah, ah well at least you get blood test and its not been a ridiculously long wait    what happens do you go in morning for bloods and get a call back with results? our clinic not do bloods you just do your own pee stick! i have had sore boobs, cramps/twinges, sore back, tired but could all be SE of drugs or af as easily as me being pg but trying to stay    just hope get a bfp tomorrow hope im not testing too soon!


good luck hun

L xx


----------



## maria8245 (Jun 24, 2010)

hiya,
i had 5 day blstacyst replaced on 10th july. OTDis 21St, ive been having an intermitant dark loss but not heavy and constant, tested today (20th) as couldnt wait, how likely is that to be accurate as it was a BFN.

good luck to you all


----------



## Samb1256 (Jul 9, 2008)

Linlou - thanks for the congrats. Had transfer last Saturday week - 10/7 Good luck with your test tomorrow.   

I am so sorry Maria - is it worth testing again tomorrow? you never know?

Sarah - Hi, I have low back ache and every now and then some cramping. sore boobs in the first week, then nothing. they do feel fuller though. I have had less pain this time to my first pregnancy where I was in agony with cramps before my BFP. I am also getting very hungry first thing in the morning      Good luck for your OTD tomorrow.

Thanks for all the good wishes. I am     I'll still have good news on Thursday.

 to all

Sam x


----------



## sarahh (May 20, 2006)

Linlou - because I'm on immune treatment it is important to know asap if I'm pg or not as I might need a drip asap if I happened to be to pg in case my body starts trying to work against it    - so yes, its down to local hospital for a blood test which is faxed to my clinic in London then I have to find out from them.  Simple huh!!  

Sarah x


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

sarah- hhmm complicated but least you find out quick i guess, wishing you lots and lots of luck

sam - congrats and thanks for sharing symptoms with us helping to keep my    up! did you test early? mt otd not til sat had 3 day trans on 7th but cant wait any longer


maria - big hugs


----------



## Samb1256 (Jul 9, 2008)

that seems a very long wait linlou - I tested 10dp3dt - 10 days post 3 day transfer. Ec was on 7/7.  My OTD is on Thursday, and a blood test too. Maybe your long wait is because it is with a HPT?


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

sam - im not sure just seems to be the standard at our clinic    im hoping to get accurate result tomorrow and obviously a bfp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! im getting nervous now goign bed soon hoping the morning will come quicker lol    how has dh taken the news?

L x


----------



## maria8245 (Jun 24, 2010)

hiya,

yup i have to test again the the morning before i go to the clinic just incase there i a change, i have read that drinking excess fluids can dilute the result also in the early days and i feel my OTD is too soon, what do you think. slight loss has now stopped.

thank  xxxx


----------



## Pinkminx (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi, Unfortunately I got a BFN this morning soooooo gutted but lifes certainly too short to mope so Im not gonna  ) ...c ya next round xx


----------



## loopyloop (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi again guys,

Like Sam said - thanks to everyone for the congratulations - still cant believe it! HAve done another test today too and going to do another one tomorrow morning to be sure!

I really hope people get BFP's tomorrow and am keeping everything crossed for everyone. 

As for symptons - I havent really had any symptons at all - the only thing I have had was cramps in the last couple of days which has worried me. I really think everyone has totally different experiences so I wouldnt worry about anything/nothing thats going on if that makes any sense! MAria - I wouldn't be too concerned about the blood loss either -- I have read other peoples posts on here who have still had positive results after blood loss.    for you. 

Just lots of positive thinking        I think and as I said, thinking about everyone for tomorrow. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

P.S. Sarah - you are right - I was a bit naughty and tested a day early but I thought after what you said yesterday I thought I should do it! xxxxxxxx

Pinkminx - Just read your post before I was about to post mine. SO sorry about your results, it is a horrible thing to happen.  Lots of love and hugs to you       . xxx


----------



## Samb1256 (Jul 9, 2008)

I am sorry Pinkminx. You are incredibly strong and positive. The very best of luck next time.  

Linlou and Sarah, log on as soon as pos and please give us good news     

I did a clear blue digital last night; I was supposed to wait until the morning but I just couldn't. Anyway the result was + 2-3 weeks!!! which is odd considering the embies are only max 13 days old. so not even two weeks just yet. I was surprised it worked so late at night too. 

I gave DH his card this morning (he is a bit hungover, he finished up work yesterday) but he was so excited he nearly cried! He reckons it was the best anniversary present ever.  

  to everyone still due to test.

Sam x


----------



## Gribbie (Apr 19, 2010)

Tested this morning 10dpt6dt and -ve.  Otd is the 26th so I've got a few days to wait but I'm not that optimistic.  I think all my symptions were caused by the drugs and my overactive imagination.  But 1st time so I didn't know what to expect.


----------



## Twinkle1975 (Jul 31, 2008)

Morning ladies,

Hope you are well.

I'm not doing so good...have had really strong AF type pains today - so strong that I really think it's over for us








OTD is Friday but I have a feeling we'll not make it that far.
Also have a sharp pain in my rib so can't breathe in fully. Oh, and absolutely exhausted, to the point of struggling to string a sentence together.
I know cramps can be a good sign, but these have built up to pain in my lower abdo and back and legs. That's normal for me pre AF although these are stronger than normal























Looks like I will be drowning myself in that bottle of Pinot on Friday night after all.

Lots of love xxx


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

got a    at 4am this morning

big    for all those that need them thinking of you xx


----------



## Smorkie (Feb 24, 2010)

CONGRATS TO Loopyloop, Sam and Linlou you guys are so very lucky, wot a fab result ladies  

So so sorry to all the BFNs I can totally feel for you. Life is just so unfair
Big thank you for all your well wishes and support ladies but...

breaks my heart (again..) to post







. Feel this is imprinted on my heart and brain.

Sorry ladies, good for nothing today so no great personals but doesnt mean I'm not thinking of you ALL and GL to all currently waiting and due to test KEEP STRONG. 
DH and I spent yet more money yesterday on bloods to check for immune/genetic issues that may be causing recurrent implantation probs. Means we gotta wait a couple of months before we can try again so assuming we can find/beg/steal the money we will be going back out to Alicante in Sept for DEIVF I hope. Already feel guilty about having missed end of term and now I maybe also missing start of term but its just a job hey! Scuse the self pity n sarcasm not feeling myself at mo

If u find my PMA outthere pls send it back wrapped in tissue paper with box of chocs and red wine (although after three moths off caffeine n alcohol i didnt even enjoy the indulgence last night...) maybe i'm cured!


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

smorkie -      and    sorry no chocs and wine to cyber send    take care


----------



## Gribbie (Apr 19, 2010)

So sorry to hear that Smorkie


----------



## Samb1256 (Jul 9, 2008)

so sorry smorkie - sending you virtual         instead of chocs and wine. You are very brave to already start looking ahead. that is great for PMA. Next time will be your time. 

linlou! -   congratulations !!! Hilarious you got up at 4am. I hear ya...  

Twinkle - hang in there honey. I had incredibly painful cramps in the 2ww of my first pregnancy. so much so I was woken up in the middle of the night with them. i don't have them so bad this time so I suppose it is the womb stretching and accommodating the new embies. my womb is probably already a bit saggy   so the cramps aren't so bad this time.  Exhaustion is a very good sign. fingers crossed for you.

Gribbie - wait until OTD. I keep reading of people who think it is all over, drink loads of wine and then do just one more test and discover they are pregnant.


----------



## Gribbie (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks Samb   Will keep off the booze


----------



## loopyloop (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi girlies,

Congratulations Linlou    - so pleased for you! (i wanted to have the dancing banana but sam already used it!)

So sorry to hear you sad news SMorkie. Thinking about you and your DH and stay positive - like sam says it will be your time next time.       xxxxxxxxx

Gribbie - like others have said - it is really early to test yet. Try remain positive      and I am sure you will have good news on OTD. 

And twinkle-  I have had really bad cramps for the last few days - still have them as well. I have spoken to the clinic and they say it can be any number of things including just the side effects of all the drugs. Try not to worry  . xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Hope everyone else is ok and good luck to those testing soon. Loads of love for now. xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## molly1966 (Apr 10, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I'm new to the 2ww forum and wanted to introduce myself. I am on day 10 post ET with DEIVF. My test date is July 28 and the wait is nerve-wracking!  Since my first round failed, I'm reading into every symptom - lots of AF pains and cramping.

My question is, if we are on meds (estradiol and progesterone pessaries) can we get AF without stopping the meds?

xo Molly


----------



## mango2512 (Apr 29, 2009)

Afternoon Ladies,

Im still here watching you all!!!

Well done for any BFP's,

So sorry for BFN's, I know there are no words, We can only look forward.

     for everyone xxxx

Take care
Love
Mango xxxx


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

thanks everyone

gribble - dont give up hun and yep no booze for you   

molly - im not too sure hun but i was told with the meds im on that af may or may not come .... not much help i know but when was this every straight fowrds hey    good luck

sam - yeah i woke up and wanted to do 1st pee with testing early and couldnt hold it any longer!!!    knackered now   

loopy - hope cramps are a good sign love the claaping head as well as the dancing banana ( theres a sentance i never thought id say    ) good luck hun

L xx


----------



## Gribbie (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks for the support everyone


----------



## maria8245 (Jun 24, 2010)

hiya everyone,

congrats to you all that have had BFP's brilliant news.

went to the clinic this morning and got the news we dreaded, BFN,     this was 3rd and last try due to finances and of course the emotional pressure.
haven't got AF yet and part of me wonders id my test wold be wrong.

love and best wishes to you all


----------



## mumoneday (Jul 13, 2007)

So sorry to hear of  recent BFN   

love Pip


----------



## Gribbie (Apr 19, 2010)

maria


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

so sorry maria


----------



## Smorkie (Feb 24, 2010)

Thank you for your kind words ladies. Sending you all lots of









I'm sorry to be so -ve when there is so much POSITIVE goin on on this thread and I don't wish to bring your PMAs down.

Keep smiling and believing







Sxx


----------



## bettyboop5 (Feb 16, 2009)

Hello ladies
Can I join you please? I bring







for us to share. I had 2 embies transfered both grade 2 with 4 being the worst. They are both 4 cells and looking great, Im so tired and will catch up properly later xxx. My test date is 4th August. Can I be updated please?


----------



## sarahh (May 20, 2006)

BFN from me today. 

Sarah x


----------



## Samb1256 (Jul 9, 2008)

oh Sarah I am so sorry.      

Marie      sorry honey.

Welcome Bettyboob - love the choc pic!

welcome Molly.


----------



## Gribbie (Apr 19, 2010)

Sorry to hear that sarahh


----------



## gracey88 (Mar 9, 2010)

sorry to hear that sarahh     

pma and       to everyone else waiting...i am day 7 now half way!

graceyxxx


----------



## Butterfly82 (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi ladies! Please may i join your thread? I have had one embryo transferred today!


----------



## Samb1256 (Jul 9, 2008)

Welcome butterfly!

I am logging off for a while; we head on holidays this afternoon. Sending lots of PMAs to everyone still waiting.

Big     to the BFNs I know no words can ease the pain. 

All the BFPs you take care now...

I have just got the call from the clinic with my blood test results - hcg = 383 - so I am definitely pregnant. what a relief.

Kisses to all 

Sam


----------



## gracey88 (Mar 9, 2010)

congrast samb! have a fantastic holiday   

gracey x

welcome butterfly x


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

so sorry sarahh thinking of you   

sam - have a good holiday

still sending everyone lots of luck

L xx


----------



## smile1986 (Jul 7, 2010)

Afternoon Girls.

Tought I would log on to let you know that we got a positive on the pregnancy test yesterday.  Just waiting for confirmation from the doctor now but its all looking good.

Have faith all those still waiting    and big    to those with negatives.

Take care all

Smile
xx


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

congratulation smile xx


----------



## Butterfly82 (Jul 9, 2010)

Congrats smile!! Realy pleased for you!

Well i was rather eager and did a test today (one day post transfer LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL) and it was negative. so will now wait another week and see what happens. I know it would have been negative today anyway but just wanted to try and see lol!


----------



## Rio1 (Dec 1, 2008)

Hello Ladies
Please can I join you??

I had a 6 day nearly hatched blast trasferred on Tuesday, my OTD is 30th July

Looking forward to going through the     with you all.

xxxxx


----------



## Butterfly82 (Jul 9, 2010)

Welcome Rho....

Not long to go now til you OTD then! Im 5 days after you and sooooo impatient! lol Good luck hun xx


----------



## sweetielol (Feb 14, 2004)

hope you dont mind me joining, I had IVF at Barts hosp, ET yesterday, 2 x 8 cell Grade 1 embies put back test 5/08, already going loopy    lol

mel x


----------



## Bagpuss73 (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi ladies

Please can I join the party?

My OTD is 2nd August and it has been 4 days since my ET. Embryos are 7 days old today.   

2 grade 8 embryos on board.

I was prewarned about stomach cramps around the 6 - 9 days due to implantation and possible spotting. No spotting for me but I do have the cramps. Trying not to think about them.....

Hi to all my fellow 2ww'ers

    to us all xx


----------



## CLS (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi ladies,

I too would love to join you - we had our ET Thursday just gone (2embies) and OTD is Monday 2nd August. It feels like forever away but I know I'm not alone when it comes to thinking that!

Wishing us all lots of luck and    and hopefully a 'relaxed as possible' 2ww. 

Celia


----------



## sweetielol (Feb 14, 2004)

Hi CLS, you had EC and ET same days as me but I dont test till 5th August   

wish u all the best   

mel x


----------



## gracey88 (Mar 9, 2010)

heya ladies hope every1 is staying   or trying to, i know how hard it is, and to say dont think about it is impossible!

i am now 10dpt and feeling not alot at the mo fingers crossed this is a good sign

soz about no personals but there are so many ppl i get muddled, but thinking of u all

gracey xx


----------



## AliceP (Nov 7, 2009)

2 DEmbies transferred yesterday at Eugin, one 8 cells, one 5. Due to test 6th August. Looks like no point worrying about any symptoms until next Friday at best so try to rest and keep calm in between times. From all that I could see of the online information this is the trickiest phase as they don;t have as good a handle on implantation as on the fertilisation / transfer stages - obviously really as it is out of the laboratory into the real world uterus so less to keep control of. But I will stick with the patches and pessaries - how lovely.
Good luck to everyone


----------



## Angels4Me (Apr 8, 2006)

Hi all

Thought id join in and see if anyone relates to my situation. I had deivf in july and have just received my first beta hcg and progesterone which are :

beta hcg = 152
progesterone = 63.1

i think these levels imply im pg but I have had heavy AF with flooding and clots for few days now, so im reserving judgement at present. Waiting for response from my cons re these results. Anyone else had such heavy bleeding and still pg?









angels x


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies (Jun 17, 2007)

Angels..Your 2nd beta is the only true way at this point to tell how your pregnancy is progressing
If it doubles in 48hrs then it is still progressing ok...Hope your bleeding stops and all is well

Christina


----------



## thinendometrium (Jul 6, 2008)

hi ladies

can I please join you? 

natural FET, ET yesterday (23rd July) with 2 "good" 4BA blastocysts. OTD Tuesday 3rd August and I'm starting to go a bit insane already.

I seem to have convinced myself that if I don't get any AF-type cramps in the next day or two, that it's already game over.  I think it's from my anecdotal experience (had them during BFP, didn't have them during BFN cycle despite having been on cyclogest and it being a fresh cycle).

I'm on NO medication, no cyclogest, nothing, so if I do get AF-type pains, there is no artificial reason for it, and I don't tend to normally get AF pains until day AF is due or the day or two before.  AF is due on OTD.  

need to relax!

good luck to you all and hope that we all get to celebrate BFPs


----------



## minxidooda (Jun 20, 2010)

hi guys, gosh its busy here.  i had ivf transfer on weds 2 blasts and due for blood test on 4th, am in extreme pain with cramps, is anyone else experiencing this?? or does it mean theres something wrong


----------



## mango2512 (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Welcome to all newbies, I wish you all well on this rollercoaster mental 2 weeks, I hope your all sane at the end of it and I    your dreams come true.

Im hoping to be back on the rollercoaster in 6-8 weeks!!! and looking forward to and dreading every minute of it!!!

I hope your all well ladies and enjoying the weeksend, looking forward to reading about some BFP's in the coming days

Take care
Love
Mango xxx


----------



## Gribbie (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm out - BFN for me today at 14dpt6dt


----------



## leann (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi guys, just thought i'd drop by to say hello   

Haven't tested yet but currently on CD 37 (my cycle is normally a 35 day cycle so im feeling a little optomistic at the mo).

Think i'm gonna test tomorrow!   

No signs of AF - had a few days of cramping but that seems to have passed! Bit of an achy back, urinating more freqently, sore nips! All good signs I think!    Hope it isnt the med's tricking me tho lol

I'll update tomorrow!

Huge congrats to all the BFP's and to the BFN's - your time will come - super big   ...

Good luck to those testing today xxx


----------



## Frankie B (Mar 29, 2005)

Hi guys, just to let you know I will update the list later as we have had quite a few new starters over the past days.

Frankie B

xx


----------



## mumoneday (Jul 13, 2007)

Leann - keeping everything crossed for news of a BFP tomorrow.


----------



## kiki44 (Jul 8, 2010)

Hello,

I have been reading the thread as I am now on the dreaded 2WW. It is our 2nd attempt and I have no PMA today at all. I am 5dp5ft and since Friday have had a lot of cramping. Last time I bled 9days after transfer. I know it could mean nothing, but I also know that the crinone can stop bleeding. When doing all the injections I say its the worst bit, but this is by far the hardest part. Not sure whether to go to work this week or not. Decisions decisions! 

Good luck to everyone.
x


----------



## sarah_louise_b (Feb 28, 2010)

hiya I'm on 2ww after first iui, test day is tomorrow (monday) the wait is driving me crazy!!
also panic on because tested early (8 days post and got -ve I know very naughty) and tested today a tad early (13 days) I know and got BFP but then read the thread and what if its left over HCG and not really postive at all?!!


----------



## Bagpuss73 (Apr 15, 2010)

Evening to all my fellow   'ers.

I hope we are all staying sane.

Someone on another thread pointed me in the direction of jigzone.com - try it. You will waste a few hours.

Take care all and thanks in advance to Frankie for the updated board

Bagpuss


----------



## Ruthee (Aug 3, 2008)

Hello Ladies,
Can I join your thread? I am in my 2ww. Had DFET on Thursday and I'm desperately trying not to overinterpret any random feelings (or as I think of them- symptoms). Last time I don't think I really felt any different over the whole 2 weeks, except for a metallic taste in my mouth that disappeared forever the moment I thought "ooh, is that a metallic taste?"
This time I am too busy running after a toddler to rest much or think much about it. Hope the busyness doesn't affect the outcome.
Anyways, good luck to all of us.
Ruthee


----------



## leann (Sep 14, 2006)

Hey guys,

Just got back from the med centre! Feeling totally gutted - got a BFN   

The nurse was lovely and said dont give up just yet coz im only a couple of days late and with me having a longer than average cycle it could take a bit longer for the hormones to show!? 

But to be honest i think its all over for this month! Must be the Clomid messing with me...    Just gonna have to wait for that mean biatch AF to show now...

Sorry for the negative post guys - just feeling like i've had enough!

Good luck to all those testing today xxx


----------



## mumoneday (Jul 13, 2007)

Leann


----------



## Ruthee (Aug 3, 2008)

Leann- so sorry to hear about that     
Ruthee


----------



## Bagpuss73 (Apr 15, 2010)

Leann - sorry about your sad news


----------



## poppylou (Mar 3, 2009)

Leann - so sorry hun its so hard x


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Wishing you all lots of luck and sticky vibes Hopefully I will see you all soon on the Bun in the oven threads xx


----------



## Bunny-kins (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi Girls!

Can I join please?!!!  I had one 5 day expanding blast put back yesterday.  OTD 4th August!  The 2WW is already driving me bonkers!!!   

Good luck to all the 2WW'ers, Congrats to all the BFP's and big hugs to the BFN's!!   

Baby dust to all!     

Bunny xxx


----------



## Ruthee (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Bunny,
Welcome to the thread.     
My test day is also the 4th August. I had a single 5-day hatching blast implanted on the 22nd July. I wonder why they gave me so much longer before testing Oh no, will I be able to stay away from the pee sticks     
Today I hvae sore boobs- but then again I've had them on and off since I had my son and also it could just be the meds. Grr- it drives you nuts just mulling it over all the time, doesn't it?     
Love,
Ruthee


----------



## Bunny-kins (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi Ruthee,  I was quite surprised when I was given only a 9 day wait, I always thought it was 11 days for a blast transfer...who knows!!!   Anyways...It's nice to have a testing buddy!    I hope the 2WW isn't driving you too mad hun!   

Bunny xxx


----------



## bettyboop5 (Feb 16, 2009)

Hello everyone   

Ruthee Same test date as me! How are u feeling?


----------



## bettyboop5 (Feb 16, 2009)

Bunny Kiss as well same testing date as me, 4th of August   
Hope we willall be mummies xxx


----------



## Teecee (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi ladies 
i am new on the site and have been trying to conceive naturally  for the past 9 years.Yesterday i had my 1st iui with clomid ,menopur and pregnyl so am officially on the 2ww.Can you please add my name i am due to test on the 10th of August.


----------



## Deb69Marshy (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi everybody  

I am at day 3 of my stimm drugs but wanted to know what everybody did once your eggs were transferred back into you. 
Did you go back to work or did you take time off work if so for how long just want to try and do the right thing.
Been     and praying    
Deborah

Good luck to everybody on the 2ww, will be there soon myself.
x x


----------



## Angels4Me (Apr 8, 2006)

Hi all

Cons. said to stop meds today.

Friday bhcg = 152
today, tues = 241

Not exactly doubling eh









Any thougths??

Angels x


----------



## skyla1978 (Jan 19, 2010)

Hello All,

Can i join this thread. I had my ET on 25/07, transferred two blasts. Due to test on 05/08/10. I know its ridiculously early, but i have absolutely NO SYMPTOMS!! Nothing, nada, zilch!    
Anyone out there with some words of wisdom for me? 

Skyla xx


----------



## gracey88 (Mar 9, 2010)

BFP! for me today...cant believe it!           

xx


----------



## Ruthee (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi ladies,
I have sore boobs and a weird sort of headache today. Not sure if these means anything other than I am tired and on meds!!!

Skyla, don't worry about not having symptoms- I didn't have anything the first time round except for a metallic taste that lasted about 2 seconds. I got a BFP, so I don't think you necessarily get symptoms so early even with a BFP.

Angels- sorry to hear about your BHCG- maybe worth doing another test in a couple of days ust to check??

Deborah- I took 2 weeks off the first time and just over a week this time. I hear so many different bits of advice about this. I think it's probably good to rest and not rush around too much, but I'm sure that there must be people who got a BFP even though they didn't take much time off?  Worth doing a search on the site?

Gracey- many congrats on your BFP- well done!!!!!!!!!  

babydust to all of us ....

Lots of love,
Ruthee
xxx


----------



## CLS (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

Am running late for my accupuncture appointment so will have to do personals another time (sorry!) - just wanted to ask a quick question.

During the 2ww, is it normal to have your progesterone levels tested to make sure they're not dropping too much and / or to adjust your medication? I've read this elsewhere but my doctor hasn't suggested this for me so I just wanted to know is this standard procedure or perhaps a case-by-case basis?

Thanks!

CS

PS. Big congrats to Gracee and the other BFP's - you give us all hope! Lots of hugs and good luck to the rest of us on the dreaded 2ww.


----------



## mumoneday (Jul 13, 2007)

Many congratulations Gracee - wonderful news!


----------



## Eve29 (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi could you add me to the list please, i've just had iui and my test date is 6th August.

Also could you tell me how to add my details underneath my post like you all have?


----------



## Faith2011 (Jan 7, 2010)

Morning Ladies 
I am new on the site. Can you add me to the list (IVF).  EC was 23/7 and ET was 25/7.  OTD is 7 August...feels a life time away.    


  and   for everyone trying to get through this 2ww!


x


----------



## Bagpuss73 (Apr 15, 2010)

Morning ladies also in the 2ww

I hope you are all well and keeping up plenty of PMA.

congratulations gracee

Eve, go to profile, forum profile, signature will allow you to put info under your posts. Good luck


----------



## lisagovan (Jul 21, 2010)

gracey well done my cramps have started ease of a lot cant wait till saturday


----------



## Bunny-kins (Oct 3, 2008)

Gracey....  I bet you are both over the moon!  Enjoy it!!! xxx

Skyla... Don't worry about symptoms, most of them are due to progesterone drugs. Pregnancy symptoms don't tend to kick in till around 6 weeks pregnant! Some people feel AF like pains but mostly noone feels anything, it's because we know we have a little embie inside so are concious of all the twinges and tend to over analyse them! Basically...the way to find out for sure is test day! 

AFM... I have sore boobs (cyclogest I thinks! ) AF pains (don't know wat that is!) my ovaries feels less tender and i feel pretty ok just a bit impatient!! * 1 week to go!!!! *

Have a good day girls!  to everyone! 

Bunny xxx


----------



## Eve29 (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks Bagpuss, i couldn't work out how to do it!

Just reading all your posts, this time my boobs are also really sore and feel heavy, and my ovaries feel really full, (if that makes sense!) i thought after i ovulated i wouldn't have any more pain, but they had seemed worse, although today is alot better

Good Luck to all of you and lets hope July is a baby boom!! xx


----------



## jato1977 (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi there ladies
Can I join you? I'm on my 3rd cycle of IVF. My EC was on 26/7 an ET was 28/7 (today). I have 2 embies on board and my OTD is 14/8. Very exited and nervous, wish me luck xxx
Jo


----------



## kt_hughes (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi!!! jato1977....i am in my 2wwk, 3rd attempt. 1bfp m/c 13 weeks, then 2 embies transfd 6 months later - bfn.., now just had 2 frzen blasts transferred - 6 days into 2ww and feeling a bit rubbish and not very hopeful. got af pains and sore (.)(.)  not good...... how u feeling??


----------



## Butterfly82 (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi bunny! Im with you...One week to go for me too!! Its soooooooooooooooo hard!

Good luck to those of you waiting. Hope all goes wel....I dnt have any aches and pains at all tho so im thinking is that a bad sign? Dunno...maybe im reading too much into it! xx


----------



## Bunny-kins (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi Butterfly, Yep..why does time slow down so much when you are on the 2WW? Even DH is feeling the strain!!! I think he's worse than me!!!   

Going to do a spot of window shopping tomorrow then meeting friends for dinner afterwards... that should pass some time tomorrow! Question is... what to do on the other 6 days?  Answers on a post card please!!!   

Hope you are all bearing up OK!   

Bunny xxx


----------



## kt_hughes (Jul 6, 2009)

filling the days on the 2ww are hard....i have gone back to work to pass the time but finding it hard to concentrate....on anything i am analysing every twinge, every feeling everything.....if its possible to drive urself mad, i think i am!!! I remember having these feelings last time when i had a bfn,,,, so just feeling crappy today.......still got 6 days until test day....but was a bit naughty and did a test today..needless to say was neg....just wish i had waited....


----------



## skyla1978 (Jan 19, 2010)

Evening Ladies, hope you're all bearing up. DH and I have just spent the last 15 mins analysing the veins on my stomach...are they new or have they always been there?!!


----------



## Eve29 (Jul 7, 2010)

Stay positive Kt Hughes, it's really early so i'm hoping in 5 days you get a BFP. x


----------



## poppylou (Mar 3, 2009)

BFN for us as expected :-(


----------



## Ruthee (Aug 3, 2008)

Dear Poppylou,
So sorry ...     
Ruthee


----------



## Faith2011 (Jan 7, 2010)

Big hugs Poppylou


----------



## Lady Hope (Jul 29, 2010)

Hello Ladies,  I've never joined a forum before and reading all your posts has been a comfort to me over the past month so I decided to take the plunge.  I'm on my 2nd ICSI cycle due to test 6th August (1st failed in Oct 09) .  My head is all over the place with the symptom analysing  and I took a HPT this morning which was negative-7 days post transfer.  I had cramping from day 2 and now nothing.  I'm going to test again on sunday morning which will be day 10 just in case.  I really had to stop myself from going straight to Pret A Manger this morning and having a strong cappuccino - trying to stay off the caffeine.  Anyway, it's not over yet I suppose.


----------



## sunnysideup (Apr 7, 2009)

poppylou so sorry hun


----------



## helenk1975 (Jun 26, 2010)

Afternoon everyone,

Took another CB test this morning and it came up+ ithin seconds, OTD tomorrow so its a   for me.

Still can't get over it.

Good luck to everyone. 

helen


----------



## sunnysideup (Apr 7, 2009)

CONGRATS HELENK1975

woop woop a  bfp yessssway x x x hope you have a healthy 8 month +


----------



## sarah2412 (Jun 5, 2008)

hi everyone, I'm a bit of a gatecrasher really!  I used this forum in 2008 with my first 2WW - my second ICSI cycle, which was successful and resulted in our beautiful little boy born last year.  I'm back again, after our third and final round of treatment.
We won't be trying again after this, for financial and emotional reasons and I didn't response too well to the medication this 
time and despite stimming on 450iui of Menopur, I managed just 6 eggs and 2 fertilised.  On a positive note, this is exactly
how it went with our little boy so I am very hopeful (maybe too hopeful....)
EC was 23/07 and ET 26/07 and we had two embies replaced, 8cell and 10cell.........my official test date is 9/08.
Guess I'm back here for moral support as the first time round we told a few people, this time, we've told no-one....not even
my sister who I know will be hurt so I've got no-one other than DP to get me through this wait and although he tries, he
just "don't understand"....you know how it is!!!  best of luck to everyone and just to give some more hope, with my successful
cycle in 2008, I tested early....my official test day was on a Tuesday and even the Sunday before I was still testing negative, I thought
it was all over.......don't give up, my son is now 18 months old and one day does make all the difference...having said that,
I'm sure I will be testing early again : )

Best of luck to you all ladies.....xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Faith2011 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi Sarah2412

My EC was also on 23/7 and like you I only had 6 eggs. Worse still 5 were immature so all my hopes are resting on my one embie which was transferred on 25/7. It was a perfect embie so I'm keeping the faith.  Your story has def helped! 

My OTD is 7/8.

Good luck and baby dust. x


----------



## Butterfly82 (Jul 9, 2010)

Sarah thanks for your post makes me feel tonnes better!! my OTD is 8th August (slightly over 2 weeks - dont knw why).

I have been testing WELL early lolll....all of them even today have been BFN......After reading what you have written about testing early im hoping it could turn into a BFP!!!! Fingers Crossed...

Its hard when you have no one for moral support im in the same situation.....as i dont have any strong family ties. Its abit much at times but guess u just gotta plod on!! Were all here if u need to chat and everyone supports each other on here. ((hugs))

I think i might just leave testing for while now too xx lol Your testing a day after me so we'll have t keep each other sane till then lollll. Good luck hun...Really hope you get your BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! x


----------



## helenk1975 (Jun 26, 2010)

Hi everyone,

test day and I got a  . Woo hoo cannot believe no it been confirmed levels at 950.


Helen


----------



## Butterfly82 (Jul 9, 2010)

wooooooooooooooohoooooooooooooooooooo congrats Helen xxx So pleased for you!!


----------



## mumoneday (Jul 13, 2007)

Congratulations helen - wonderful news!!


----------



## Bunny-kins (Oct 3, 2008)

Helen...  Wow that's a great result hun...could be twinnies!  Enjoy being a pg lady! xxx


----------



## bettyboop5 (Feb 16, 2009)

Welldone Hellen


----------



## Bagpuss73 (Apr 15, 2010)

Congratulations Helen

Good luck to everyone else getting close to their OTD


----------



## Faith2011 (Jan 7, 2010)

Great news Helen


woo hoo.


 this is the start of a run of BFP's.
x


----------



## Georginaa (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi Girls,

Please can I join you all, I had ET yesterday with 2 Blasts!! OTD 10.08.10.

Helen - Congratulations!!!!!

Georgina x


----------



## Ruthee (Aug 3, 2008)

Well done Helen 
 

   

I am having to restrain myself from testing today     
Bought a couple of tests today and I can hear them calling me from the bathroom cabinet


----------



## Faith2011 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi Ruthee  
When is your OTD? Mine is next Saturday and I'm also beginning to feel desperate to test!!


----------



## CLS (Mar 2, 2010)

Congratulations Helen, that's FANTSTIC NEWS!   

My OTD is on Monday and I am feeling both excited and nervous. Like all of going through the 2ww, I am really really REALLY hoping it works (third time lucky)!  

CS


----------



## tildan (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi


I'm new here... Today I had ET, with 3 blasts.


----------



## Georginaa (Jul 1, 2009)

CLS, Miss PB, Ruthee - You have all done great to get this far without testing, I am useless and last time tested early!!        

Tildan - 3 blasts, Congrats on being PUPO, I ma only a day ahead of you my ET was yesterday    for us both!


----------



## Deb69Marshy (Jul 23, 2010)

HI ladies   
Had first egg scan today and not so good news so far  
Today is day 7 of stimm drugs and they only found 6 eggs of which they were 12, 2 x10, 2x7, 5. Told to continue on the same dosage of stimms and return for another scan on Tuesday to see on my eggs have grown.
Had a few tears today and was HOPING for more eggs  
Trying to keep     and keep praying


----------



## sharon x (Feb 14, 2009)

Hi Deb

Dont be too disheartened, i had ec on the 22nd, 6 eggs, 5 icsi, 2 fertilised and put back in! Its quality not quantity hun! it only takes one       

im into the 2nd week! Just startin to get af pains, and feel sooo crap! I had et on the 22nd, and my test date is 7th, that means i will be 16dp2dt? Does that sound right?? I just hope i can get to the weekend, as i break up from work for a week to deal with the outcome. This is our last chance due to funding, so prayin everyday!

snuggle in my two little embies     
Good luck to all pupo's

sharon xxxx

sharon xx


----------



## Georginaa (Jul 1, 2009)

Deb - I'd say 7 days on stimms of still quite early, hopefully the grow lots before Tuesday, eat lots of protein!!!   

Sharon -        for a good result!


----------



## Deb69Marshy (Jul 23, 2010)

Thank you ladies trying to keep positive for Tuesday


----------



## Jelly Baby (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi, I'm new to this and in the second week of my first official 2ww and it's harder than I ever imagined!   My 21 day bloods showed that I ovulated on Thursday 22nd July after first round of clomid 50mg (even though my bbt rise was on Mon 26th July?!?) My otd is this Thursday 5th August, but the plan is to wait until Saturday morning... shyeah right, like we'll be able to keep to that!!!  

I have a question about test date though - next Saturday I'll be 16dpo. If I WAS pg       would it definitely show on the pee stick on Saturday?   I'm really keen to know as I've been invited to go along on first girls night out together in ages on Saturday evening and if pg I definitely won't go as wouldn't want to be drinking and my friends would see straight through it if I stuck to diet coke all night! If pee stick said negative but there was a chance it wasn't accurate and I might still be pg then I won't go either. But if it's a definite definite no-hope-of-it-becoming-a-positive negative then I'd like to go out for a few drinks and take my mind off things.

Anyone got any idea? I'd really appreciate some advice, thanks  

Congratulations to all the bfp's this cycle and   to all the bfn's xx


----------



## Jelly Baby (Jun 16, 2010)

PS, sorry, meant to ask if I can join you please...?


----------



## Faith2011 (Jan 7, 2010)

Welcome *JAJ* - By Saturday you should know but I'd advise you to check with your clinic during the week to get a medical opinion. That way you can put your mind at rest. 

*Sharon* I like your words of wisdom on the egg quality issue. Only one of my six eggs fertilised so I'm holding on to my one embie. Fortunately it was a perfect day two embie so I am  everyday that it grows into my beautiful baby. A friend of mine completed her first ICSI in April. Only one two day embie replaced and she got a BFP...here's hoping. I am also testing on the 7th and am trying to have something different to focus on each day...even if its something silly like the start of the new series of Mistresses on Thursday  . Good luck with week two.
Sending  and  to all PUPO's.

Miss PB xx


----------



## silversealilies (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi everyone! First of all, a big congrats to all the s, and lots of hope and patience for those in waiting!

Could I be added to the list please - I'm in my 2ww, 7dpt today - ICSI with PGD. Had 18 eggs collected, and only 2 with normal chromosomes (both transferred) - none frozen, so this is our chance.

I'm going nuts like everyone else - starting to feel a bit down as I feel 100% 'normal' - no twinges, no sore (.)(.), nothin', though I keep telling myself it's way too early anyways! Trying to hold out til test day, don't know if I can keep the pee stick away!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## K2010 (Jun 6, 2010)

Hey ladies,

Mind if I join you? I had E/T yesterday and OTD is 16th August 

K2010 xx


----------



## Georginaa (Jul 1, 2009)

JAJ1 - I agree with Miss PB I'd check with clinic to be 100% sure, Good Luck     

Miss PB - Good Luck with your new distraction of Mistresses!   

Silversealilies - Keep away from pee sticks!!     

K2010 - Welcome, I'm new too I had ET Friday


----------



## Milo73 (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

Mind if I squeeze in too?  Had ET yesterday, OTD is 16th August.  Hope you are all well.

Milo x


----------



## Bagpuss73 (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi ladies

I am pleased to announce a    for us.   

I will keep my fingers crossed for everyone else on the long


----------



## mumoneday (Jul 13, 2007)

Congratulations Bagpuss73 - wonderful news!! I am so happy for you. 
Love Pip x


----------



## Jelly Baby (Jun 16, 2010)

Congratulations Bagpuss!!!!! That's really great news and a great way to round off the weekend!!   xx


----------



## Frankie B (Mar 29, 2005)

New home this way girls, this thread will be locked.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=243576.0


----------

